# OFFICIAL DON'T PANIC THREAD.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hear ye hear ye! This will be a frequently updated thread here to help you in case of a oh sh*t moment. Please add any issues or questions for devices in this thread before making a thread and panicking, here is a list of some things to do before shi**ing yourself









*First if you are on HSPA+/GSM model you will need these to save your device at some point Google Firmware images*

*My device doesn't boot after I chose to "OEM Unlock or OEM lock" it? *

*Answer: With stock recovery *only*, you need to do a factory reset.*

*FIX: After unlocking the bootloader or locking it, you need to pres volume down until you reach recovery, then you press power button. After that a red triangle will pop up and you will need to press Vol+/Vol-/Power at the same time, you will now see a menu, select factory data reset and proceed, reboot. Congrats!*

*FASTBOOT: GET TO KNOW IT, YOU WILL NEED IT IF YOU PLAN ON TINKERING.*


```
<br />
[email protected]:~/sdk/platform-tools$ fastboot<br />
usage: fastboot [ <option> ] <command><br />
<br />
commands:<br />
  update <filename>						reflash device from update.zip<br />
  flashall								 flash boot + recovery + system<br />
  flash <partition> [ <filename> ]		 write a file to a flash partition<br />
  erase <partition>						erase a flash partition<br />
  getvar <variable>						display a bootloader variable<br />
  boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ]			  download and boot kernel<br />
  [URL=flash:raw]flash:raw[/URL] boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ]	create bootimage and flash it<br />
  devices								  list all connected devices<br />
  reboot								   reboot device normally<br />
  reboot-bootloader						reboot device into bootloader<br />
<br />
options:<br />
  -w									   erase userdata and cache<br />
  -s <serial number>					   specify device serial number<br />
  -p <product>							 specify product name<br />
  -c <cmdline>							 override kernel commandline<br />
  -i <vendor id>						   specify a custom USB vendor id<br />
[email protected]:~/sdk/platform-tools$<br />
```
Here you can see I just ran fastboot, this is what it returned. You can see all useful commands if necessary.

*"YO DAWG, THIS LTE RADIO DON'T WORK ON THIS GSM VERSION!"*

*ANSWER: BE VERY CAREFUL WHERE YOU GET YOUR FILES, THE PHONES LOOK THE SAME, BUT ARE VERY DIFFERENT. FLASHING THE WRONG RADIO WILL RENDER YOUR DEVICE INTO A MEDIA PLAYER WITH ANDROID 4.0*

*FIX: YOU WILL NEED TO RESORT TO FLASHING THE CORRECT RADIO IMAGE PROVIDED BY GOOGLE, WORST CASE SCENARIO, YOU WILL NEED TO FLASH THE ENTIRE IMAGE FROM GOOGLE.*

*MY PHONE DON'T WORK AFTER I USED THAT DUDES SUPER EXTREME 1 CLICK ROOT!*

*Answer: Do not use them unless you know exactly what it does, too many problems have become of these.*

*FIX: I will link you to a nifty guide by birdman. HERE*

*I'm in Linux and fastboot isn't working or showing the device, it just says <waiting for device>*

*Answer: Try using sudo. If that doesn't work, make sure you run the following command:*

*


Code:


chmod +x fastboot

**then*

*


Code:


./fastboot oem unlock

**or lock, depending on your situation.*

*Remember you may need sudo permissions.*

*I HATE WINDOWS, THE DRIVERS DON'T WORK.*

*Answer: Don't use Windows, invest in a Linux box. Windows sucks (opinion)*

*Fix: Go here and get the drivers, remember to reboot device and computer the*

*More to come, I hope this helps. *

**Remember, this is a developer device. It can still be soft bricked, there is still no reason to return this device for any fraudulent reasons, or because you don't know what to do. This is what Rootz is for, ask questions here and stay calm.*


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess I'll start first! I installed the android sdk I went threw the whole process and for some reason when I get to the point were u open up a cmd to test out if SN shows up well it doesn't give me the option to when I hold shift and right click. I plan on unlocking and than using super boot to root is this a good method?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

heres one for everyone. i got unlock and root thanks to birdmans post and mustangs help. but the problem now is i have a friggin headache that wont stop, and since im anaphylaxis to insaids i cant take stuff that you normal folks can like asprin, tylenol, or ibuprofin. it will kill me in about 20 to thirty minutes. any suggestions? lmao. really tho. people there are some great people here that will help, it may not be right away but it is generally very soon. props to all that help out. everybody knows something that can help. dont be afraid to ask. and above all else, learn adb!!!!!!!!!! you will be glad you did.


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was hoping you could help me out. I somehow jacked up my stock recovery, so when I select it in the bootloader, all that shows up in an Android man on his back with a red triangle displaying a black exclamation mark on it. I was wondering if you had any fixes for this, thanks man.


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Has Dude came out with cdma 1click root or anyone else?? I feel comfortable with adb ans sdk but sure do apreciate an easy 1click, oh and I donate


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Got it rooted and unlocked last night. Downloaded CWM and installed recovery, booted into recovery, all looked good so I rebooted. Today I downloaded a rom, tried to boot into recovery via CWM, I can only get to stock recovery now. What have I done wrong?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Got it rooted and unlocked last night. Downloaded CWM and installed recovery, booted into recovery, all looked good so I rebooted. Today I downloaded a rom, tried to boot into recovery via CWM, I can only get to stock recovery now. What have I done wrong?


 I have a thread about this I'd link you buy I'm on my phone. You have to rename a file

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Got it rooted and unlocked last night. Downloaded CWM and installed recovery, booted into recovery, all looked good so I rebooted. Today I downloaded a rom, tried to boot into recovery via CWM, I can only get to stock recovery now. What have I done wrong?


 http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/12087-CWM-not-sticking

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## biggestmexi (Dec 16, 2011)

I keep getting the "Android is Upgrading" window after reboots.

Whats up?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

kman79 said:


> I was hoping you could help me out. I somehow jacked up my stock recovery, so when I select it in the bootloader, all that shows up in an Android man on his back with a red triangle displaying a black exclamation mark on it. I was wondering if you had any fixes for this, thanks man.


When you see this just push down both volume up and down at the same time your stock recovery will pop up.


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the thread man! I fell for the old lazy one click last night, wound up in boot loop, and after an hour i had too do it the long way plus reflash everything!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I guess I'll start first! I installed the android sdk I went threw the whole process and for some reason when I get to the point were u open up a cmd to test out if SN shows up well it doesn't give me the option to when I hold shift and right click. I plan on unlocking and than using super boot to root is this a good method?
> 
> Anyone want to help me with this? Tried redoing everything and it still won't let me open a command window . .Help...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

I spent all morning trying to figure out this ADB thing not realizing I needed to reboot. :facepalm:

Thanks for the guide!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok I need a little help here. I got the bootloader unlocked no problem. I am trying to root the phone now. After getting to the point of flashing (fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img) it comes back and says "Failed. Status read failed. Too many links."_ [font=verdana,geneva,sans-serif]Any ideas on what to do next? Tried dl the cwr file 4-5 different times and that hasn't helped. [/font]_

_EDIT: This is the guide I am trying to follow. It pushed the SU app to the phone. It's already in the app drawer but no su permissions there yet. _

http://www.droid-lif...zon/#more-56154

EDIT #2: Now I got it to flash but it's sitting on "sending recovery" for the last 7 min and not doing anything else. User error or something else?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I guess I'll start first! I installed the android sdk I went threw the whole process and for some reason when I get to the point were u open up a cmd to test out if SN shows up well it doesn't give me the option to when I hold shift and right click. I plan on unlocking and than using super boot to root is this a good method?
> 
> Anyone want to help me with this? Tried redoing everything and it still won't let me open a command window . .Help...
> 
> ...


are you using windows 7? If you are...

Hit the start button.

Type "command prompt" into the search box (without quotations)

Click on "Command Prompt" at the top of the list.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

@polish thanks for the help but I'm not using windows 7 im using xp thank you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Ok I need a little help here. I got the bootloader unlocked no problem. I am trying to root the phone now. After getting to the point of flashing () it comes back and says "Failed. Status read failed. Too many links." Any ideas on what to do next? Tried dl the cwr file 4-5 different times and that hasn't helped.
> 
> EDIT: This is the guide I am trying to follow. It pushed the SU app to the phone. It's already in the app drawer but no su permissions there yet.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/15/how-to-root-the-galaxy-nexus-4g-lte-and-flash-custom-recovery-verizon/#more-56154


Make sure your file you downloaded is named fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img exactly if not the command window won't find it


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

It found it now but it's been sitting at the sending recovery prompt for about 7-8 min and not going any further now.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I guess I'll start first! I installed the android sdk I went threw the whole process and for some reason when I get to the point were u open up a cmd to test out if SN shows up well it doesn't give me the option to when I hold shift and right click. I plan on unlocking and than using super boot to root is this a good method?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Make sure your in the platform-tools folder and when you right click while holding shift you click in a blank space on the folder. You will see the option to open command window here in the pop up window hope this helps


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are in windows please make sure you run command prompt as administrator.


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> When you see this just push down both volume up and down at the same time your stock recovery will pop up.


 I have the same issue, I have tried many times and no menu pops up?? very frustrating, is there any other way? I need to be able to get into stock recovery.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> @polish thanks for the help but I'm not using windows 7 im using xp thank you
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Click Start --> Run --> type "cmd" press enter. Now your in the command window.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

So I unlocked the bootloader and when I go into recovery I get the android with the red exclamation mark and vol+/vol-/power aren't pulling up a menu


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Nvm


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Having an issue with the market, just got the phone today and here is what I did, step by step:
1. Unlocked bootloader using ADB
2. Downloaded 4.0.2 update
3. Rooted by using adb to push su.zip to the SD card, installed temporary recovery from koush, then rebooted and installed Rom Manager to flash perm-recovery, rebooting and flashing su.zip

Downloaded a couple apps, but now once in a while it clicks and reboots the phone when I try to download, which is somewhat irritating...any ideas? I made a nandroid right before starting to DL apps.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

blurlessX said:


> I have the same issue, I have tried many times and no menu pops up?? very frustrating, is there any other way? I need to be able to get into stock recovery.


are you plugged up to to computer when you try to go into recovery?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> When you see this just push down both volume up and down at the same time your stock recovery will pop up.


that


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK. I tried my rooting on a different win CPU and it worked within seconds! Finally unlocked/rooted.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

help me please. i cant put my gnex down!


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Unique problem here, after unlock and rooting using Koush's method the phone works great. Last I was playing away setting up my screens and was on WiFi. Got to work this morning and it's in a bootloop. Wiped data and cache in recovery and was back running.

Got home this evening switched the phone to wifi, same thing happened, does anyone have the slightest idea as to what would cause this?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

After getting stuck and doing some reading I discovered that adb wasn't in the tool/ folder but in platform-tools/. But platform-tools/ folder doesn't exist on my computer. I read elsewhere that I need to install platform-tools from SDK manager, but when I attempt to do so it doesn't work. Per the instructions I found (Android Central I believe) I unclick everything but the box next to "Android SDK Platform-tools" and click "install 1 package." In the next window that pops up I click "install." What you see below is what I get.

*Preparing to install archives*
*Downloading Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 10*
*Failed to create directory C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\temp*
*Done. Nothing was installed.*

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> After getting stuck and doing some reading I discovered that adb wasn't in the tool/ folder but in platform-tools/. But platform-tools/ folder doesn't exist on my computer. I read elsewhere that I need to install platform-tools from SDK manager, but when I attempt to do so it doesn't work. Per the instructions I found (Android Central I believe) I unclick everything but the box next to "Android SDK Platform-tools" and click "install 1 package." In the next window that pops up I click "install." What you see below is what I get.
> 
> *Preparing to install archives*
> *Downloading Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 10*
> ...


try running as administrator


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> After getting stuck and doing some reading I discovered that adb wasn't in the tool/ folder but in platform-tools/. But platform-tools/ folder doesn't exist on my computer. I read elsewhere that I need to install platform-tools from SDK manager, but when I attempt to do so it doesn't work. Per the instructions I found (Android Central I believe) I unclick everything but the box next to "Android SDK Platform-tools" and click "install 1 package." In the next window that pops up I click "install." What you see below is what I get.
> 
> *Preparing to install archives*
> *Downloading Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 10*
> ...


Have you downloaded the Java Developer Kit (JDK)? I believe that the Android-SDK will not run without installing the JDK first. JDK is different from the Java Runtime Environment (JRE). Here's a link that I think explains the process better and they also link to the JDK that you need to install...

http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## ethanbesbris (Dec 17, 2011)

* Unable to Flash in CWM*

Crap, I think I borked my int. storage on my gnex... clockwork can't see it at all.Was following http://t.co/76G2vwm7 frgt to unplug phone after product id. would doing next step with phone plugged in effect cwm? Phone is also encrypted. Help please, I'm unable to flash... 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy crap this is like being a noob again.... I'm scared to even unlock.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

To those that replied to me, thanks for the tips. I didn't get a chance to try it yet (got too tired last night) but I'll be going at it again later.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Holy crap this is like being a noob again.... I'm scared to even unlock.


I felt the same way. But then I gave in a tried it and it was super easy. It's more of a fight to get the right drivers installed when they need to be in the process. I finally got on stock/unlocked/rooted last night.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Crap, still stuck. I cannot, for the live of me, get ADB setup properly. I have the proper drivers installed thanks to PdaNet. I downloaded the SDK and ran it as administrator and let it install. As suggested in various how-to threads I've come across, I updated my PATH variable, adding ";C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\tools;C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk" to the end. Then, as suggested in those same threads, I tried to install platform-tools/ but I can't. It just won't work, so I imagine the method with which I'm trying to do the install is wrong. Anyone have a suggestion for me? I'm ready to give up and just keep this phone stock for the next two years.

EDIT: Got it figured out.


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

How do I get my phone to notify me when I get a text message, while i'm on the phone. It doesn't make any sound/vibrate. I just want to know if i get a text message while i'm on the phone.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

HerroMoto said:


> How do I get my phone to notify me when I get a text message, while i'm on the phone. It doesn't make any sound/vibrate. I just want to know if i get a text message while i'm on the phone.


I'm not sure if the stock app does it but I use hand cent and have it vibrate while on a call.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, I've finally got ADB up and running (at least I think I do). I plugged my phone in while on and used a command prompt to get into the bootloader (used "adb reboot bootloader") and it worked fine. But here's my concern, a few spaces below the last line of info (the one that says " LOCK STATE - LOCKED") I see the following text highlighted in blue: "FASTBOOT STATUS - FAILInvalid Command"

Should I be seeing that, or have I done something wrong? I just watched the video on Droid-Life where he unlocks his bootloader and I never saw that text on his phone.

EDIT: Tried it the other way - getting into the bootloader manually (holding down the buttons). When I do that highlighted text isn't there, but as soon as I connect via USB it appears.


----------



## cleskers (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok...Unlocked BL and when booting to recovery it went to google logo with the the unlock img and just sits. I never got a triangle or anything. When I try to boot to recovery it just sits and sits on the Google logo. My computer sees the device when I do fastboot devices but not with adb? I am on Win 7. I have installed the drivers and am at a point of dismay. ANy help would be great I have been reading since last night and it was a sleepless night. Thanks


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Success! I'm unlocked. Disregard all my previous posts.

A little advice, if you phone seems to take forever to boot after unlocking and hitting "Start" from within the bootloader, just let it be. Mine showed the animation for a few minutes, looped back to the Google screen, and showed the animation again for a few minutes (bootlooped for about 5 minutes total) but eventually it booted up and was good to go.


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

I will post here I'm not getting a response in the step by step thread..I unlocked with no issue.. I can get to recovery menu to install the recovery and root ..however I don't have install zip from sdcard instead I have install update from cashe.. I have already updated to 4.0.2 several hours ago..any ideas?


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

My Background Camera Effects are NOT working.
Just to clarify:
-I'm running Android Revolutions 2.1
-I have the soft key mod
-I have the 1% battery mod
-I have Advanced Power Menu mod

Ok so my face effects all work. It just seems to be the background effects like "In Space, Disco, Sunset ect" My phone tells me to keep phone still and make sure there's no movement in the background and stays at that spot. My only option is to cancel. Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

Went to Android Revolution.....mo issues as yet thinking something went bad with my root, especially since no one had a clue to my issue


----------



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

On Linux you also might need to edit the udev rules.

Is there an /efs partition or something similar that stores the IMEI and can be overwritten? There was much drama on the Nexus S when people got this scrambled by accident, had no backup and had to return it for service.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

cleskers said:


> Ok...Unlocked BL and when booting to recovery it went to google logo with the the unlock img and just sits. I never got a triangle or anything. When I try to boot to recovery it just sits and sits on the Google logo. My computer sees the device when I do fastboot devices but not with adb? I am on Win 7. I have installed the drivers and am at a point of dismay. ANy help would be great I have been reading since last night and it was a sleepless night. Thanks


have to go into stock recovery and wipe data.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nygbaby91 said:


> I will post here I'm not getting a response in the step by step thread..I unlocked with no issue.. I can get to recovery menu to install the recovery and root ..however I don't have install zip from sdcard instead I have install update from cashe.. I have already updated to 4.0.2 several hours ago..any ideas?


you have to flash clockwork recovery. and then boot straight into clockwork without letting it boot back into android. Then once you flash the su.zip and reboot download rom manager and reflash clockwork. That will make it permanant


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> Went to Android Revolution.....mo issues as yet thinking something went bad with my root, especially since no one had a clue to my issue


theres no such thing as something going bad with root...its just a permission thing....you either have a bad install of revolution or your doing something wrong. Whats the problem?


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

When on a WiFi connection, if I don't manually go back to 4G and the phone does it when out of range of the WiFi connection.....bootloop.

However if I change it manually, there's no problem.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Easy fix for those having an issue with the MTP Driver on Windows 7:

so, today while helping someone with their MTP issue, I put my phone in PTP mode. It failed to find the drivers, so I put it back to MTP... again, failed to find the drivers, so now my PC doesn't mount my phone.
Tried Samsung Drivers, nothing. Reinstalled Google Drivers..nothing...

So, I tried a different cable....nothing

I then did a Nandroid Restore of the stock 4.0.2 ROM.
Plugged it in, bam, installed the drivers.

Then flashed back to RootzBoat and MTP worked as it should.

So, if you are having MTP issues, and are on a modded or custom rom, flash back to stock and it will reinstall the drivers.


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok I have an odd one I haven't found anyone else with, i got root and all working great everything fine, installed android revolution 2.1.0 everything fine (ran a little warm but all good all in all) I then updated to 2.1.1 and installed accurate battery mod, power options mod, and everything 'seemed' to be working fine, today for some reason I have no audio on calls to others, they can hear me fine but I no hear them...any ideas? I am going to try switching to an aosp 4.0.3 build and load a different kernel with that to see if I got a kernel hose up somehow? Not sure..

edit: I have tried wiping all three and reloading that rom, I also tried loading another 4.0.2 rom can't remember which right now but there's only a couple all with the same results. I also tried running the superclean script and got the same issue.


----------



## DRaymond1987 (Aug 8, 2011)

So I unlocked and rooted perfectly..I went to sign in my Gmail stuff and its just hanging there.. I tried hitting cancel,but that didn't do anything either. Should I do thee obvious and pull the battery? LOL

Edit: I was able to shut down and all is good now!


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

dogg94 said:


> Ok I have an odd one I haven't found anyone else with, i got root and all working great everything fine, installed android revolution 2.1.0 everything fine (ran a little warm but all good all in all) I then updated to 2.1.1 and installed accurate battery mod, power options mod, and everything 'seemed' to be working fine, today for some reason I have no audio on calls to others, they can hear me fine but I no hear them...any ideas? I am going to try switching to an aosp 4.0.3 build and load a different kernel with that to see if I got a kernel hose up somehow? Not sure..
> 
> edit: I have tried wiping all three and reloading that rom, I also tried loading another 4.0.2 rom can't remember which right now but there's only a couple all with the same results. I also tried running the superclean script and got the same issue.


OK think I figured out the problem, a Verizon network extender hosing me at work all good at home


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

How does one go about changing the boot logo (not the animation, as I already have that taken care of)?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't heard of that at all on any of the GN ROMs. Not yet at least.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> How does one go about changing the boot logo (not the animation, as I already have that taken care of)?


you have to flash it...using a utility. But i havent seen any for gnex's yet.


----------



## termiNader (Nov 24, 2011)

Question. When flashing roms, kernels etc. and you wipe data/cache. What are you actually wiping? I have done this many times before but since the galaxy nexus does not have an sd card I thought it might be different. Will I lose my music, pictures, app data? Thanks.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

NO to pictures, no to music, yes to app data if you don't have it backed up with jrummys app manager or titianium backup.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> you have to flash it...using a utility. But i havent seen any for gnex's yet.


That's kinda what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. I know that with the Droid X they had flashable zips (which I tried in cwm on the GN, but no luck, which was probably due to different signatures or something), so I was kinda hoping there would be something similar available. Oh well. I suppose it's just a matter of time until someone puts something together.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking, but wasn't sure. I know that with the Droid X they had flashable zips (which I tried in cwm on the GN, but no luck, which was probably due to different signatures or something), so I was kinda hoping there would be something similar available. Oh well. I suppose it's just a matter of time until someone puts something together.


ya im sure someone will.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Im using the stock browser currently over my usual Dolphin HD..

#1 Is there anyway to organize the bookmarks once they are saved? I'd like to shuffle them around.

#2 No matter what I do I can not import bookmarks from stock browser to dolphin. It just says "0 Imported" where I have about 10 bookmarks saved on my stock browser.

lil help!


----------



## DRaymond1987 (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope this is the right section LOL. I just woke up to no data...I switched into airplane mode and turmed the phone off. I can't get data working. I am rooted and unlocked,if that matters. The phone was working great though,so I'm lost. Any help would be great.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's an outage.


----------



## DRaymond1987 (Aug 8, 2011)

poontab said:


> It's an outage.


Ahh gotcha..thank you! xD

Edit: Can't even force 3g during outage I take it?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

DRaymond1987 said:


> Ahh gotcha..thank you! xD
> 
> Edit: Can't even force 3g during outage I take it?


I can't.


----------



## DRaymond1987 (Aug 8, 2011)

poontab said:


> I can't.


Grrr,why you fail Verzion! LOL. Thanks for thee quick replies!


----------



## itsyaaboiii (Aug 4, 2011)

ok quick question. i just rooted this BEAST using fasboot. can i flash the latest cwm recovery in rom manager or do i have to stick with this one used to root the phone? id prefer to use rom manager to flash. thanks for the help


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

itsyaaboiii said:


> ok quick question. i just rooted this BEAST using fasboot. can i flash the latest cwm recovery in rom manager or do i have to stick with this one used to root the phone? id prefer to use rom manager to flash. thanks for the help


yes if your rooted you can use rom manager. thats what you should do


----------



## Drakon911 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a problem I'm having with CWM Recovery maybe one of you can help with.
I get unlocked, rooted and flash recovery without a problem. I rename the file required to make recovery stick. All seems golden.
Until I boot into recovery to try and make my first nandroid backup. When recovery gets to the point where it's going to backup
.android_secure it stops with the following error: "Unable to find volume. Error finding an appropriate backup handler."

I've tried reflashing recovery, but still stops at the same place with same error. I've submitted the error log through Rom Manager.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> Im using the stock browser currently over my usual Dolphin HD..
> 
> #1 Is there anyway to organize the bookmarks once they are saved? I'd like to shuffle them around.
> 
> ...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Can the 3 cfg files on the sd card be removed?

Simple question, I apologize if its been answered.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

i am trying to set up my email on my nexus and i am having trouble. my email account is an exchange email. my address is [email protected] i try to enter my information manually through the email app and it says cannot connect to server. i am using the same manual information for this email address that i have used for numerous android phones and it has always worked. because it is an outlook account i enter outlook.com as the server. it will not connect though

does anyone have any advice on how to get this to work? any help is appreciated....


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Rhodester757 said:


> i am trying to set up my email on my nexus and i am having trouble. my email account is an exchange email. my address is [email protected] i try to enter my information manually through the email app and it says cannot connect to server. i am using the same manual information for this email address that i have used for numerous android phones and it has always worked. because it is an outlook account i enter outlook.com as the server. it will not connect though
> 
> does anyone have any advice on how to get this to work? any help is appreciated....


try email.outlook.com ....mine is umcom.org and i use email.umcom.org...some kind of settings have to be wrong...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Can the 3 cfg files on the sd card be removed?
> 
> Simple question, I apologize if its been answered.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


what 3 cfg files??


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Drakon911 said:


> Here's a problem I'm having with CWM Recovery maybe one of you can help with.
> I get unlocked, rooted and flash recovery without a problem. I rename the file required to make recovery stick. All seems golden.
> Until I boot into recovery to try and make my first nandroid backup. When recovery gets to the point where it's going to backup
> .android_secure it stops with the following error: "Unable to find volume. Error finding an appropriate backup handler."
> ...


odd i havent had any problems with clockwork so i dont know


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> what 3 cfg files??


cfg_dun_status
cfg_uart_sel
cfg_usb_sel

Those are the three on my sdcard root dir. Looks like they were all created yesterday when i rooted.


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Experiencing a repeated issue with CWM. I have to reflash the Galaxy Nexus CWR everytime I want to boot into recovery. It does not stay. I have to do it everytime. Is this normal?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Experiencing a repeated issue with CWM. I have to reflash the Galaxy Nexus CWR everytime I want to boot into recovery. It does not stay. I have to do it everytime. Is this normal?


read the last bit of the first post here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/
you can do it with adb or any file explorer with root access


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

razorloves said:


> read the last bit of the first post here http://rootzwiki.com...nlock-and-root/
> you can do it with adb or any file explorer with root access


I see that. Thanks a lot. How do I do this with Root Explorer if the system is in Read Only while booted up?


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> I see that. Thanks a lot. How do I do this with Root Explorer if the system is in Read Only while booted up?


Nevr mind. Just figured it out. First time using RE. Nice app!


----------



## asqwrd (Oct 4, 2011)

i unlocked the bootloader but now when i try to flash the recovery it fails then gets stuck at sending


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's one.....

Does anyone know how to get back to stock LCD density? I changed it after rooting to 240 but don't like the setup. Stock is 320 but in the liberty rom toolbox, it only goes up to 280. so right now, it's a Tad strange looking. Any help is appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Here's one.....
> 
> Does anyone know how to get back to stock LCD density? I changed it after rooting to 240 but don't like the setup. Stock is 320 but in the liberty rom toolbox, it only goes up to 280. so right now, it's a Tad strange looking. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Change it back in your build.prop


```
ro.sf.lcd_density=320
```


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Once I do it do you think it will prompt me for a reboot or do I just shut it down myself?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk**edit**nevermind, I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Alright, since I'm not allowed to get help from the last thread that I was just in, here's my issue and it's starting to get to me....

The only things that I have done to my phone is update to 4.0.3, unlocked, then rooted. So I was going to flash faux's kernel just for a little more zip. But now I'm really screwed. I followed the instructions, wiped cache, dalvik, then flashed his kernel. It said that it was installed, then I went to reboot. And from that point on, my phone just sat on the google screen, permanently. Faux told me that I need to flash the stock image from Google, but that's all he said. I've been having problems with the drivers all day and night long. As of right now, when I plug my phone into the pc or laptop whilst it's in the bootloader, it doesn't recognize it. When I try to type in adb commands, it simply says device not found or whatever.

So can someone really help me here? The phone isn't even 3 days old and as of right now, I'm over a barrel. If you can post some steps and links as well for drivers that DO work that would be great. I have sdk and adb set up correctly, but again the drivers really seem to be hindering me at this point. I can't get into stock recovery because of CWM, unless you guys know a different way to get into it. Hopefully, you people can help me out here because I'm at the end of the line here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

You say you updated to 4.0.3. 4.0.3 is not been officially pushed. Are you sure you are not on 4.0.2?

Either way just restore a backup from CWM.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

There is no back up(yes, I know. I'm a moron. Been a long day of getting my car repo'd and walking 8 miles home in the cold.). I somehow have to get this phone back to scratch.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Smootee said:


> There is no back up(yes, I know. I'm a moron. Been a long day of getting my car repo'd and walking 8 miles home in the cold.). I somehow have to get this phone back to scratch.


Can you access CWM through bootloader?


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

poontab said:


> Can you access CWM through bootloader?


Yep. But again, the driver issue. Nothing seems to be working right for some reason.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Yep. But again, the driver issue. Nothing seems to be working right for some reason.


Well if I were you I would forget all that & just download a ROM then flash it. Wiping first of course.
Edit ... forgot it doesn't mount


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well if I were you I would forget all that & just download a ROM then flash it. Wiping first of course.


I thought about that, but again, the phone isn't being recognized because the drivers that I keep uninstalling and installing don't seem to "work". Not at any point will my phone be recognized. Great....


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I thought about that, but again, the phone isn't being recognized because the drivers that I keep uninstalling and installing don't seem to "work". Not at any point will my phone be recognized. Great....


i sent you a pm


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Smootee said:


> I thought about that, but again, the phone isn't being recognized because the drivers that I keep uninstalling and installing don't seem to "work". Not at any point will my phone be recognized. Great....


When your phone is connected to your computer, go to your Device Manager, do you see anything there with an ! by it? I had the same issue when I was starting off.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i walked him through it on gchat. he's good to go now.


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been stuck in a boot loop for the past 2 days. I've tried everything. It all started when I installed the CM9 beta. CM9 booted up fine, but i realised I forgot to install the gapps. Went back in to cwm and installed the 4.0.3 Gapps. coming out of cwm i went into a bootloop. So, I have tried everything, went back to stock and locked, re unlocked and rerooted. adb works fine, even did an odin restore. tried different radios and rom combos, nothing is fixing my problem. Even tried the "Last Resort" Please HALP!


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

A huge thanks to razorloves for helping me out till 445am and getting my phone up and running. Today is gonna be another long day lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

He finally went to sleep after helping me til about 930am. Big thanks to Razorloves, even if i am still dealing with the bootloop


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

Unlocked, Rooted, updated my Radio to the new version. I am on 4.0.3

I did several backs up when i was on 4.0.2 and then did a back up right after I moved to 4.0.3

However, when I went to go restore a back up from a 4.0.3 image i get the md5 Mismatch error. Any way I am able to restore one of my back ups?

if i were to do a back up of my phone now, make a change, and then try and restore this back up, I will get the same md5 error. Any way to resolve this?

*** I Stand corrected. I just did a back up, then a few mins later I started the restore of this back up and it is restoring. Could the issue be the fact I am renaming the back ups?


----------



## bpwilliams (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm running Pete's nightly 4.0.3 and installed the apex 1.4 oc kernel. Now the phone will barely boot and I can't get anything to run once it does take 10 minutes to boot up. How do I revert back to the stock kernel? I did not do a permanent recovery either.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

razorloves said:


> i walked him through it on gchat. he's good to go now.


You are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm getting the "secure element not responding" error in google wallet. I did a nandroid restore back to a time when it was working and alas, same error. So is my phone bricked in that regard?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

bpwilliams said:


> I'm running Pete's nightly 4.0.3 and installed the apex 1.4 oc kernel. Now the phone will barely boot and I can't get anything to run once it does take 10 minutes to boot up. How do I revert back to the stock kernel? I did not do a permanent recovery either.


just power off and boot into bootloader mode. select recovery mode. that will take you to cwm. then wipe cache and dalvik and reflash pete's rom.


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

gadgetryan said:


> Unlocked, Rooted, updated my Radio to the new version. I am on 4.0.3
> 
> I did several backs up when i was on 4.0.2 and then did a back up right after I moved to 4.0.3
> 
> ...


You can rename your back-ups. Just don't use any spaces. Use the underscore or the dash instead of the space. Someone else can chime in - but I am pretty sure I have read this before.


----------



## kbuck13 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am having trouble getting busy box installed and working, boot loader is unlocked, rooted and CW recovery up and running.
I tried to fix permisions with rom manager but could not so I booted into recovery and ran fix permisions there but it did not fix it
Also my rootzwiki app does not work any more.

I got busy box installed now.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

kbuck13 said:


> I am having trouble getting busy box installed and working, boot loader is unlocked, rooted and CW recovery up and running.
> I tried to fix permisions with rom manager but could not so I booted into recovery and ran fix permisions there but it did not fix it
> Also my rootzwiki app does not work any more.
> 
> I got busy box installed now.


http://twitter.com/#!/RootzWiki/status/149565276667650048


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

nope ive flashed well over 50 times now and my imei is still intact


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Whenever I go to wipe my Dalvik Cache before flashing a new ROM I get the following error.

E:unknown volume for path [/sd-ext]
Then I choose Wipe Dalvik Cache and it wipes it.

Is this something that I need to worry about since the Dalvik Cache still wipes? I haven't really noticed anything strange but it bothers me seeing it all the time. lol


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

it does that with everyone. just 1 of the glitches in cwm.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Trying to copy to the internal storage. Cannot copy item-The device has either stopped responding or has disconnected error. I can copy nothing to internal, no files at all. I was seeing where people were unable to copy larger files but I can copy nothing. No ROMS no MODS nothing


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

psychotic_penguin said:


> Unique problem here, after unlock and rooting using Koush's method the phone works great. Last I was playing away setting up my screens and was on WiFi. Got to work this morning and it's in a bootloop. Wiped data and cache in recovery and was back running.
> 
> Got home this evening switched the phone to wifi, same thing happened, does anyone have the slightest idea as to what would cause this?


Just in case anyone cared about this issue, or has the misfortune of having it, flashing the new radio solved the problem.

Thanks to all that considered looking in to it.


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Having a problem here:

*My device doesn't boot after I chose to "OEM Unlock or OEM lock" it? *

*Answer: With stock recovery *only*, you need to do a factory reset.*

Having a problem here...pressing vol up, vol down and power does nothing so I can't factory reset...

EDIT:

Nevermind, I guess I just wasn't hitting the buttons the right way.


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

alright i have cwm recovery 5.5.0.3 and went to restore a previous rom but now it wont pick up my sd card. i downgraded to 5.5.0.3 cause 5.5.0.4 was giving me problems but looks like that was a mistake. what can i do guys? i already wiped everything and am trying to either mount the sd card to load another ROM so i can flash. what should i do?


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

You can always push a rom through adb or fastboot. Or, you could flash cwm 5.5.0.4 through fastboot then restore from backup. Don't stress, most fudge ups on this phone are fixable









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

how?


----------



## mike dee (Jul 5, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-radiosbootldersrecoveriesfastbootcdma-galaxy-nexus-toroupdated-dec-23-2011/page__hl__recovery__fromsearch__1

Cwm recovery file and fastboot command in 3rd post. I'm assuming you already have fastboot and adb setup on your computer.


----------



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

i am editing eri.xml to remove 'verizon wireless' from the lock screen and the drop down per the instructions here:

http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/203222-change-verizon-wirless-lock-screen.html

i have done it before on this phone, but now when i try to copy framework-res from the "sd card" to /system/framework, i get an error message that says

sh: cp: not found

the only changes i have made is installing the 4.0.2 version of tranquilice (yes, i am on 4.0.2, but i have the 4.0,3 radio) and a black theme. not sure if they are related to what this might be, but figured i'd mention it.

any ideas what this message means and how i can fix it? i have tried this via terminal emulator and the command line with the same results.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

threads merged.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

wh33ls said:


> i am editing eri.xml to remove 'verizon wireless' from the lock screen and the drop down per the instructions here:
> 
> http://androidforums...ock-screen.html
> 
> ...


probably cuz u dont have busybox installed.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone else having issue transferring large files/folders off the Galaxy Nexus via USB? Copying over CWM backups or TiBu folder is failing.


----------



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

razorloves said:


> probably cuz u dont have busybox installed.


that did it. i guess i can't count on my backup pro to reinstall that (though it showed in the app drawer)

"I always mess up some mundane detail..."


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Anyone else having issue transferring large files/folders off the Galaxy Nexus via USB? Copying over CWM backups or TiBu folder is failing.


About 7-8 posts back I asked the same thing. I am using AirDroid right now until the issue is fixed.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> About 7-8 posts back I asked the same thing. I am using AirDroid right now until the issue is fixed.


Glad it's not just me. I'm using AndFTP for now. Even on different WiFi bands, my throughput tops out at 8 Mbps. How does AirDroid fare?


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Glad it's not just me. I'm using AndFTP for now. Even on different WiFi bands, my throughput tops out at 8 Mbps. How does AirDroid fare?


About the same. The thing is this morning everything was fine USB worked fantastic. I dont understand???


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

I tried searching for this and cannot find the answer... I feel like an idiot asking this question but.... Is there a simple way to set an entire picture as my background without cropping it? Even if I didn't mind cropping it the new crop tool makes you account for portrait and landscape mode and I can't get the portion of the picture I want anyway.


----------



## Godrik1210 (Aug 22, 2011)

i cant seem to send music through MMS is it just my rom or is that the new ICS message apk.?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> I tried searching for this and cannot find the answer... I feel like an idiot asking this question but.... Is there a simple way to set an entire picture as my background without cropping it? Even if I didn't mind cropping it the new crop tool makes you account for portrait and landscape mode and I can't get the portion of the picture I want anyway.


I know with the stock Gallery app or Quickpic, you have to fill the screen one way or the other with wallpaper. Have you tried the crop tool in Quickpic to get the portion you want?


----------



## styx (Jun 10, 2011)

hello I flashed the new radios during the outage and now all of them are fudgeed up. I am trying to revert to stock but get hung up on flashing the cdma radios... i get the the writing radio part then it just gets hung up there. any help?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

styx said:


> hello I flashed the new radios during the outage and now all of them are fudgeed up. I am trying to revert to stock but get hung up on flashing the cdma radios... i get the the writing radio part then it just gets hung up there. any help?


Are you sure it is hung up? The radio can take a minute or so to flash & if it fails it should say failed.


----------



## alucardsyco (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw where this was mentioned, but don't think it was addressed or fixed. I was on Bugless Beast and was trying to do a NAND backup. It failed at "volume" in the data cluster. So I tried fresh install of clockwork, didn't help. I wiped and flashed tranquilice without the backup. Worked fine, but still won't back up from inside this rom, nor on the recovery screen itself.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I just flashed Imoseyon's kernel (stock speeds, no OC) and am stuck at the Google load screen with the lock at the bottom. I've pulled the battery and wiped cache & dalvik. What do I need to do from here to get it to boot?

Edit: And that's what I get for not thinking. All is well again.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the HDR Camera+ app and cannot set it as the default camera app, it doesn't show up in the menu when selecting a camera app. Tried pushing it from /data/apps to /system/apps to no avail. Am I able to do something on my own or does the app maker have to do it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> I got the HDR Camera+ app and cannot set it as the default camera app, it doesn't show up in the menu when selecting a camera app. Tried pushing it from /data/apps to /system/apps to no avail. Am I able to do something on my own or does the app maker have to do it?


i dont see an easy way to do it.
what menu are you talkin about?


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

When you open the camera from the lock screen. It gives me the stock app and camera zoom fx to choose as my default.


----------



## dunner87 (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to unlock the bootloader, and I need some help setting up ADB for the Nexus. When I run the "adb devices" check in the Command Prompt, it does not list any devices, which seems to point to an issue with the driver, but under the Device Manager I see "SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface" listed, so from that it would see that the driver is installed and working properly. So I don't know what the problem could be with the device not being listed. Is it necessary for it to be listed from the Command Prompt check for the bootloader unlock to work, or since I see it listed in the Device Manager, is it OK to proceed? I am tyring to do this on Windows XP, and this is my first time working with SDK/ADB. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> When you open the camera from the lock screen. It gives me the stock app and camera zoom fx to choose as my default.


since the app doesnt give you an option to set it as the default app, the only way i see to do that is to edit some framework files.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dunner87 said:


> I want to unlock the bootloader, and I need some help setting up ADB for the Nexus. When I run the "adb devices" check in the Command Prompt, it does not list any devices, which seems to point to an issue with the driver, but under the Device Manager I see "SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface" listed, so from that it would see that the driver is installed and working properly. So I don't know what the problem could be with the device not being listed. Is it necessary for it to be listed from the Command Prompt check for the bootloader unlock to work, or since I see it listed in the Device Manager, is it OK to proceed? I am tyring to do this on Windows XP, and this is my first time working with SDK/ADB. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


when you do the "adb devices" is your phone in usb debugging mode?

if that works, then type

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
then wait for the fastboot drivers to install.

then type

```
fastboot devices
```
if that works, then you're ready to unlock and root


----------



## dunner87 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am already in USB debugging mode. Any other suggestions?

EDIT: Just as reference, I used the CyanogenMod Wiki instructions for setting up ADB here, and followed them exactly (up through step 17, where I am getting stuck as per my previous post).


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dunner87 said:


> I am already in USB debugging mode. Any other suggestions?
> 
> EDIT: Just as reference, I used the CyanogenMod Wiki instructions for setting up ADB here, and followed them exactly (up through step 17, where I am getting stuck as per my previous post).


is there a yellow exclamation symbol on the entry in device manager?

have you tried rebooting your pc?

when you enter adb devices, does it say "List of devices attached"? if not, what does it say exactly?

have you installed the samsung usb drivers from the samsung site?

are you using the usb cable that came with your phone?

try a different usb port.


----------



## dunner87 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is now recognized when I run the "adb devices" command, thanks for your help! (rebooting did the trick)


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dunner87 said:


> It is now recognized when I run the "adb devices" command, thanks for your help! (rebooting did the trick)


cool. i was hoping that would do the trick. you're welcome.

let us know if you need anymore help


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

razorloves said:


> since the app doesnt give you an option to set it as the default app, the only way i see to do that is to edit some framework files.


For this specific task would it be really in depth? I can follow directions well if someone knew what I had to do.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> since the app doesnt give you an option to set it as the default app, the only way i see to do that is to edit some framework files.


Wouldn't the app also have to be coded for the camera or "take photo" intent?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> For this specific task would it be really in depth? I can follow directions well if someone knew what I had to do.


you can look at the framework files that were edited here for changing the sms app on the lockscreen.
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-more-coming/


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Wouldn't the app also have to be coded for the camera or "take photo" intent?


i dont think so, but i haven't tried the mod


----------



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

I had some problems with the fastboot mode under OpenSuse 11.4 x64.

Every time I plugged in the USB cable with the device in fastboot mode, the fastboot menu froze (no reactions of the buttons) and the 'fastboot devices' command showed ????????? instead of the serial number. None of the fastboot commands worked. I had to pull the battery to get out of it.

I tried my desktop and laptop, different USB ports and two different USB cables with the latest version of fastboot from the SDK.

Using some USB stick 32-bit Linux distro finally everything worked without problems.

UPDATE: Turns out this was a problem with the KJ10 bootloader. With the more recent KK15 bootloader the problems do not happen.


----------



## alucardsyco (Jun 13, 2011)

alucardsyco said:


> I saw where this was mentioned, but don't think it was addressed or fixed. I was on Bugless Beast and was trying to do a NAND backup. It failed at "volume" in the data cluster. So I tried fresh install of clockwork, didn't help. I wiped and flashed tranquilice without the backup. Worked fine, but still won't back up from inside this rom, nor on the recovery screen itself.


Bump


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have tried several different rom but my colored led notification work one day then they quit for the next couple of days. I am currently using the AOKP rom with AOKP default kernel. I use lightflow app for different colored notification and email the developer but no help. I did try to get trackball alert app script to work but no luck. Can anyone suggest a script, kernel support or something to fix this thanks.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> I have tried several different rom but my colored led notification work one day then they quit for the next couple of days. I am currently using the AOKP rom with AOKP default kernel. I use lightflow app for different colored notification and email the developer but no help. I did try to get trackball alert app script to work but no luck. Can anyone suggest a script, kernel support or something to fix this thanks.


Its probably a bug in the app. Not much you can do about that, except for reporting it like you did. Have you tried different settings or anything? Like different blink rate or something.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

alucardsyco said:


> I saw where this was mentioned, but don't think it was addressed or fixed. I was on Bugless Beast and was trying to do a NAND backup. It failed at "volume" in the data cluster. So I tried fresh install of clockwork, didn't help. I wiped and flashed tranquilice without the backup. Worked fine, but still won't back up from inside this rom, nor on the recovery screen itself.


Haven't heard of that one. Are you using 5.5.0.4 cwm?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Its probably a bug in the app. Not much you can do about that, except for reporting it like you did. Have you tried different settings or anything? Like different blink rate or something.


Tried it all. Nothing. I have been trying to get tasker to force the led notification but no success.


----------



## schmojax (Nov 20, 2011)

Im getting this, all drivers are installed i have already rooted just want to add the big font mod.

error: cannot load


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Can anyone please help me please!!

This is my problem (long post):

I have an unlocked, rooted Galaxy Nexus currently running GummyNex.

My Xp computer won't recognize my device anymore.

Everytime I connected, with USB debugging on it shows the following:

"There was a problem installing this hardware:

Samsung Mobile MTP Device

An error occurred during the installation of the device

The required section was not found in the INF"

I already did the following:

1. Set Up the SDK and ran Command and typed adb devices and nothing
2. Installed and re-installed the Galaxy drivers found here: http://www.droid-lif...xus-bootloader/ ALL OF THEM
3. When I go to Device Manager, I do can see SAMSUNG Android Phone. I tried to manually update the driver and nothing.
4. And rebooted the computer

CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE

UPDATE: When I don't have USB Debugging on, in the Device Manger my cell shows as Galaxy with a big yellow question mark.

Update Number 2: ISSUE SOLVED. I installed Windows Media Player 11. That solved the issue.


----------



## cincycats51 (Aug 13, 2011)

This isn't really an "I need HALP" question...But why is there no themed keyboards yet? That is something I usually change first thing after rooting/romming. I don't like seeing other people with the Nexus have the same looking keyboard as me, as stupid as that sounds. If anyone could point me to some stock ICS themed keyboards that would be great.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

guys im trying to get my g-nex to unlock status. I think the driver is not installing correctly. The driver seems fine when the device is on and you want to transfer files and what not but when you try in fast boot i get an Android 1.0 exclamation point in device manager and i cant do anything . I have restarted, unistalled, reinstalled , drivers. I am using driver 1.4.6 from samsung. I am on win 7 32 bit.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> guys im trying to get my g-nex to unlock status. I think the driver is not installing correctly. The driver seems fine when the device is on and you want to transfer files and what not but when you try in fast boot i get an Android 1.0 exclamation point in device manager and i cant do anything . I have restarted, unistalled, reinstalled , drivers. I am using driver 1.4.6 from samsung. I am on win 7 32 bit.


i had to update the ANDROID 1.0 driver with this


----------



## tryceo (Jan 3, 2012)

For some reason my command line is stuck on this....










How do I fix this?


----------



## Desa (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok.....so I tried flashing Axiom to my Nexus. When I went to reboot the device it would not go past the Google icon during the launch sequence. The only thing I am seeing is the word Google across the screen and the unlock icon. I have tried taking the battery out but it does not fix the issue. Additionally, the pc will not recognize the device and I can't see to get into the Recovery menu.

**********EDIT**********

I have now been able to get my phone back to the Recovery screen. Unfortunately, I don't see the Axiom file under the downloads file. Also, when I try to do a factory reset, it just goes right back to the Google word across the screen.

*********EDIT**********

I was able to get the device back to the original CW backup. I then deleted all of the Axiom files and resaved the zip folder. This time, I was able to successfully download the ROM into the device. BUT..........the ROM is taking forever to load. It has been stuck at the same "ThDonyROM" screen. I can't tell if this is normal for this ROM or if it is in infinite boot mode and needs to be wiped again.

Any and all suggestions would help!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Desa said:


> Ok.....so I tried flashing Axiom to my Nexus. When I went to reboot the device it would not go past the Google icon during the launch sequence. The only thing I am seeing is the word Google across the screen and the unlock icon. I have tried taking the battery out but it does not fix the issue. Additionally, the pc will not recognize the device and I can't see to get into the Recovery menu.
> 
> **********EDIT**********
> 
> ...


Shouldn't take more than 5 minutes to boot up. Are you wiping everything before flashing?


----------



## n3os33k3r (Sep 1, 2011)

If anyone is having trouble using fastboot I used this guide on xda the helped me. Hopefully this will help you also

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400871


----------



## Mike T. (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a problem. I am rooted using adb and I have code of some sort running up the side of my screen. Just started out of the blue, had not added a app or any changes. Do i need to do a reset and if so do I need to unroot and lock first or what. Yes I am a noob, so any help would be appreceiated

Thanks for everyones help. got it answered on another site. Mike


----------



## hsomnus (Jun 24, 2011)

I went from gummy nex 5.0 to codenamedroid rom forgetting to flash gapps, downloaded rom manager and flashed cwm, went back into recovery and flashed codename rom and gapps and rebooted, STUCK on black screen with Google image on it. Please help


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you wipe data and cache before flashing. Might want to format system too, just in case


----------



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm running MIUI and it seems that I've broken my internal memory. I don't know how, but the system is now titled "edit" once double clicking on "galaxy nexus" in my computer.

I can't move anything onto it either, any files or any media. It says "The device is not responding or has been disconnected.", which screws me over because I can no longer flash anything to the phone. I've tried everything to fix it. MIUI is the only flashable zip I have, no other ROM's are present to try and flash to.

I also have tried a couple of other methods. I tried moving files over FTP, which seemed to work at first but then failed to install the ROM I tried installing.

I tried using ROM Manager to download a ROM, but that had the same effect of the ROM failing to install.

I'm stuck, and have no clue what to do. Help?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ForwardTwo said:


> I'm running MIUI and it seems that I've broken my internal memory. I don't know how, but the system is now titled "edit" once double clicking on "galaxy nexus" in my computer.
> 
> I can't move anything onto it either, any files or any media. It says "The device is not responding or has been disconnected.", which screws me over because I can no longer flash anything to the phone. I've tried everything to fix it. MIUI is the only flashable zip I have, no other ROM's are present to try and flash to.
> 
> ...


http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13819-[How-To]-Return-to-Factory-State-(Unroot-and-Relock)


----------



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

razorloves said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-Relock)


Thank you! But is this truly the only way? I was assuming it was, but I just wanted to make sure before I go through the whole process again.


----------



## rccola85 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ever since installing Axiom 2.4 last week (had been using the Axiom ROMs for a few weeks), my Gallery app has been refusing to see any folders other than the Download, Screenshots &amp; Camera folders. All other pictures don't show up in the gallery app, though they appear in QuickPic and all my file browsers. I moved from Axiom to GummyNex and now to CodenameDroid 1.0.1 and am still having the same issue. To make matters worse, now I'm getting a popup that android.process.media has crashed when I reboot, and as of this morning the Media service consumed 49% of my battery life in a 7 hour period, resulting in a dead battery. Whenever I switch ROMs, I do a full cache/data wipe, dalvik &amp; format the system. I've also tried force closing Media Storage &amp; wiping its data, but the problem won't go away. Just looking for any suggestions short of restoring the phone to a factory state &amp; starting from scratch (a solution I read in another thread).

Thanks

**Update** I just finished upgrading to CodenameDroid 1.1.0 while adding the steps of formatting /data and /cache in Recovery. Also only restored Nova Launcher and deleted the other 'red' system apps from Titanium Backup (namely, Google+). Seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm having the same issue as the guy above, but I never use Titanium Backup. I did a clean install of my current rom and put Imoseyon's new kernel on and I can't get it to work. All I get is this.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay so I am trying to download a song form Amazon MP3 and I am getting a SD Card is full error. Uuuum I know it's not full. Anyone else getting this??

EDIT....I was running Gummy 0.5.0 when this ocurred. I flashed back to a previous version of Kang and it seemed to fix the issue. Could the ROM cause this problem?


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Typically this type of error comes from a corrupt write. It happened a lot on the fascinate with MIUI. Also if it locks up "internal" memory (system may be more accurate) that happened with file system conversions that people screwed up. I'm guessing that return to stock including partitioning will be the only fix.


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

kites_in_trees said:


> I'm having the same issue as the guy above, but I never use Titanium Backup. I did a clean install of my current rom and put Imoseyon's new kernel on and I can't get it to work. All I get is this.


My other thought is "was your nexus encrypted when you flashed?" I don't know what effect this would have but I would guess this could definitely be it.


----------



## djdanko1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am experiencing a very weird problem. I went to call my an automated service. When I press the '1' It does not hear my response and just sits there and keeps restarting the menu. I did some googling and people said to adjust the DTMF settings but, I can't find them anywhere. I am running Axi0m 2.4 with franco kernel 13.1. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

Sheepdog Elite said:


> My other thought is "was your nexus encrypted when you flashed?" I don't know what effect this would have but I would guess this could definitely be it.


I used a system image to go back to stock. Fine by me







gallery is fine now. Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

My phone keeps locking up. Sometimes with the screen on, sometimes when it's off. It happens 1-3 times a day, which I have to do a battery pull in order to fix. Any ideas?

Running AOKP B19 & Der Kernal.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Having an issue where anytime i flash a new rom (I've tried liquid, codenameandroid, gummy), my phone freezes after the "upgrading android" screen. I can nand back to axi0m 2.4, but any time I try a new rom, this issue happens.

I've been data wipe/factor restore, wipe cache, wipe system, then flashing the new roms.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Having an issue where anytime i flash a new rom (I've tried liquid, codenameandroid, gummy), my phone freezes after the "upgrading android" screen. I can nand back to axi0m 2.4, but any time I try a new rom, this issue happens.
> 
> I've been data wipe/factor restore, wipe cache, wipe system, then flashing the new roms.
> 
> ...


looks like the kernel is the problem for both of you. some phones cant handle the overclock so find a kernel that works and flash it after flashing the rom you want to try


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> looks like the kernel is the problem for both of you. some phones cant handle the overclock so find a kernel that works and flash it after flashing the rom you want to try


Thanks, I'll give it a shot. I was running at 1350 MHz on axiom so i didn't think that would be an issue, but it's worth trying.

EDIT: Tried a few kernals and still having the issue... If it persists I might just flash back to stock and reroot to try to completely cleanse the slate.

EDIT EDIT: Bought Rom Manager premium and flashed via that rather than manually from recovery. IDK why in the world that worked, but Koush, wherever you are out there, thanks!


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

razorloves said:


> looks like the kernel is the problem for both of you. some phones cant handle the overclock so find a kernel that works and flash it after flashing the rom you want to try


Oh believe me I've tried many kernels.


----------



## sevrenm (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello, I am having a strange issue that sounds stupid, but is frustrating. I am currently running Tranquilice v.7.0c. I cannot get to the mobile Twitter site using any browser. I use TweetCaster, but anytime someone embeds an image with a link to Twitter, the browser launches and hangs. I can see the URL change to https:\\mobile.twitter.com. The Twitter icon appears in the URL bar along with a pad lock, but neither the login screen nor the image from the link ever appears. Same thing if I manually type in the URL for the mobile Twitter or regular Twitter login page. The URL goes to the mobile site, the padlock appears, and I have a plain white screen.

I have tried a couple of different browsers and a couple of different launchers, and they all behave the same. If I change my browser setting to force the desktop version of Twitter, it works just fine, but I don't want to leave it this way since Twitter is the only site I am having this problem on.

Any thoughts or ideas? I have tried clearing the caches and the defaults and none of that helps.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## blessy59 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi b16,after installing aokp rom I have a problem with the market app, whenever I try to download an app it immediately stops. Pls help me,i rebooted,reflashed even reflashed google apps twice Thanks​


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been hearing about bugs in bluetooth. I have a problem with connecting bluetooth to the audio in my car. Previous phones worked great. the Gnex stutters/stops and starts the audio. very annoying, but haven't heard this specific problem.
I have tried multiple roms and kernels and am on the latest leaked radios (403).
thanks guys, 
chris


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly if you cant figure the extremely basic functions of adb to root this phone then you don't need to root....


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

^talking to me?


----------



## Imaulle (Jan 15, 2012)

nm


----------



## Schenley (Jan 5, 2012)

I need help! (Not sure what halp is - but I guess it's close







)

I was browsing the internet (this forum, actually) on my phone this morning and the screen "popped" slightly. It reminded me of watching TV when the power goes out. The phone rebooted.

It went through the boot animation OK, and started to load up the GUI and reboots again.

I've been unlocked and rooted since the day the phone came out. I've been happily running Redemption Rom for at least a week now - so this problem is not due to a new ROM or bad flash.

I've tried several different things:
-Different battery
-Wipe Data / Factory Reset
-Manually format /system /data /dalvik /cache
-Flashed several different kernels from different developers
-Flashed several different ROMS from different developers
-Restored to several nandroid backups I have - going back as far as 12/20
-Fix permissions

From what I'm piecing together, it looks to me like it's a permissions error with the data partition. When doing nandroid backups, I get "Error while restoring /data!" Also, if I wipe system / data / cache / dalvik and then install a fresh ROM, at first boot, I get the standard "Updating apps - x of 275" screen from wiping dalvik. If I just wiped data, there shouldn't be 275 apps on it! And, my wallpaper is seen briefly before the thing reboots.

I can see it in "ADB devices" but have no clue what commands to run to check on this.

Any ideas?


----------



## Schenley (Jan 5, 2012)

Resolved...

I'm posting my findings in case anyone runs into this. I'm still not sure why it happened - if anyone has any insight on it, I'd love to know!

The fix lives in this thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12069-guide-last-resort-fix-for-unfixable-bootloopingpseudo-brickedbricked-phones/

Also, I 'pulled' all my files off the sdcard before doing all that... Good thing as it completely wipes everything. One thing to note (I didn't really see this anywhere today, so I'd thought I'd mention it for others) is that there is no /sdcard on the Nexus even though it will show up when browsing. It's like a Junction Point in Windows Vista / 7. The actual location is /data/media

So, to pull all files from my 'sdcard', I used 

```
<br />
adb pull /data/media C:\Nexus_Borked<br />
```
Note that it took about 3 hours to finish!

After that, I pushed fresh images using fastboot as per the thread mentioned above, then restored all my crap back.

I'm just restored a nandroid (man's best friend) - _including _the data partition!

Too bad I wasted so much time at work on this... ;-) I was about to bring it to Verizon to try to swap it.



Schenley said:


> I need help! (Not sure what halp is - but I guess it's close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

soooo im on rootzboat 7.1 kangbang kernel 0.9.6 and phone is in a clear bootloop after powering down from a regulat full days use/battery drain. whats the sitch?


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Google Music failing to update. Claiming the file is not signed to uninstall the app (which you can't) and reinstall. Using AOKP21


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^ You can use titanium backup free version to uninstall. Then just redownload from market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am having an issue running fastboot commands. I am trying to flash one of the touch recoveries and I keep getting error msg. Cannot flash. Any suggestions?Never mind I got it figured out thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

i have no USB i need to get back to stock. someone halp


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> i have no USB i need to get back to stock. someone halp


stock rooted rom here http://download.peteralfonso.com/toro
but i cant think of any way to lock your phone without usb


----------



## imnot2sure (Feb 1, 2012)

u have a black theme called black exodus... its amazing... i was wondering, is this for windows or mac??? thanks


----------



## TheUPSman (Jan 26, 2012)

Well with my first post I'll start with a doosie. My phone won't stop talking to me. I'm now getting voice response from browser and while typing this it seems. Im rooted and flashed tranquilice 7.0 last night. Not sure if that makes a difference or not but I thought I'd add it.


----------



## Seibon (Jul 21, 2011)

When I flash different ROMs, I noticed sometimes the contents on the SD card is hidden. I can see them in File Manager and Root Explorer but I cannot see them when I plug the phone into the computer. Also when I try to change my wallpaper, I cannot access the wallpapers I have on the SD card through using "long press" and "Wallpaper" method. I can only access the wallpapers through File Manager. Is there something wrong with the media scanner or something?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

TheUPSman said:


> Well with my first post I'll start with a doosie. My phone won't stop talking to me. I'm now getting voice response from browser and while typing this it seems. Im rooted and flashed tranquilice 7.0 last night. Not sure if that makes a difference or not but I thought I'd add it.


go to settings-accessibility and turn off talkback.
Or just flash a different from.


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

Regarding the wallpaper, have you frozen gallery or anything? Also could be related to your launcher. Try browsing the wallpapers in Gallery and see if you can view them there....
I also can't see my SD card when hard wired to my PC, so you're not alone there.



Seibon said:


> When I flash different ROMs, I noticed sometimes the contents on the SD card is hidden. I can see them in File Manager and Root Explorer but I cannot see them when I plug the phone into the computer. Also when I try to change my wallpaper, I cannot access the wallpapers I have on the SD card through using "long press" and "Wallpaper" method. I can only access the wallpapers through File Manager. Is there something wrong with the media scanner or something?


----------



## Seibon (Jul 21, 2011)

erept0r said:


> Regarding the wallpaper, have you frozen gallery or anything? Also could be related to your launcher. Try browsing the wallpapers in Gallery and see if you can view them there....
> I also can't see my SD card when hard wired to my PC, so you're not alone there.


I haven't done anything to the gallery nor froze it. I cannot see my wallpapers in Gallery only through file manager apps. It's not a big issue to me just a minor inconvenience.


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

hey guys i need some help,
so i think its a hardware problem with my phone but when i reboot it (only sometimes) i get the "no service" signal on the lockscreen
and i cant call or text or use mobile data until i do a battery pull and then everything is normal. well i called verizon and they are sending
me a new one so thats fine. the only problem is, do you think i should relock and unroot my phone before sending it back or not?


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely flash all stock software, and relock your boot loader.

You should have tryed flashing a different radio/kernel/rom and see if that helped before you called them.



cadams122593 said:


> hey guys i need some help,
> so i think its a hardware problem with my phone but when i reboot it (only sometimes) i get the "no service" signal on the lockscreen
> and i cant call or text or use mobile data until i do a battery pull and then everything is normal. well i called verizon and they are sending
> me a new one so thats fine. the only problem is, do you think i should relock and unroot my phone before sending it back or not?


----------



## Sheepdog Elite (Aug 29, 2011)

Seibon said:


> I haven't done anything to the gallery nor froze it. I cannot see my wallpapers in Gallery only through file manager apps. It's not a big issue to me just a minor inconvenience.


My only though would be that you flashed something that tried to enable USB mass storage and it went all squirrely.


----------



## zachjen (Sep 3, 2011)

AOKP Mileston 3
Baseband 1515.09 V.EK06 / 1515.EK04

3G no longer works. WIFI, 4G both work fine. Tried toggling on and off LTE switch and airplane mode. Battery pulls and reboots do nothing. I have flashed rom and gapps after cache and delvik wipe. Flashed rom and Gapps after a factory reset. None of that changed anything. I was using 4G straming some music then all of a sudden music stopped and noticed I had no data connection. The no data lasted about an hour and then I was able to use 4G again. but have not gotten 3G back. Any ideas how to fix?

All Fixed 3G inexplicably works now. I must have fixed it in my sleep. Damn I'm good!


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Noob question: How do I get a bunch of wallpapers I downloaded on to my screen as actual wallpaper? They are now in a zip file in my Downloads folder on my sd card. I know it's probably something simple, but I'm not very adept at this *&%#. Thanks!


----------



## reaperbrah (Feb 5, 2012)

So when I press the power button to wake up the screen, sometimes it doesn't like to turn on or it turns on then flickers off. I read that you turn off auto brightness which I did. It still does it however. I am running AOSP newest version. It also did this on the Axiom ROM as well. Is there anything else that I can do to fix it?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Noob question: How do I get a bunch of wallpapers I downloaded on to my screen as actual wallpaper? They are now in a zip file in my Downloads folder on my sd card. I know it's probably something simple, but I'm not very adept at this *&%#. Thanks!


extract them. Then you can open a pic and press the menu key and press set as wall paper. Or after they are extracted, long press on home screen and choose wall paper and pick gallery


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted before but I just got my Nexus today and proceeded to root. After I got to root and reinstalled all my apps again, somehow, I lost signal, meaning, no 3g signal at all. (Just a gray bar with no 3g symbol).

I tried reinstalling the 4.0.2 radio (I got it from this site) and still no bueno. Help pls? Thanx


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before but I just got my Nexus today and proceeded to root. After I got to root and reinstalled all my apps again, somehow, I lost signal, meaning, no 3g signal at all. (Just a gray bar with no 3g symbol).
> 
> I tried reinstalling the 4.0.2 radio (I got it from this site) and still no bueno. Help pls? Thanx


Did you flash anything prior to losing 3g? If not try a hard reset.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Did you flash anything prior to losing 3g? If not try a hard reset.


I didnt flash anything yet other than the 4.0.2 radio


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> I didnt flash anything yet other than the 4.0.2 radio


Hmmm...not sure then. Maybe its a local outage.

Try a hard reset. If that don't work then flash the factory images in my signature.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Hmmm...not sure then. Maybe its a local outage.
> 
> Try a hard reset. If that don't work then flash the factory images in my signature.


I restored it back to my stock ROM backup from ROM Manager and somehow, it "magically" works again. Thanx for your help though.

I'll get back to you (or whoever wants to help) if I ever get a nexus problem again.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool. Good thing you had a backup. Saved a lot of time


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Cool. Good thing you had a backup. Saved a lot of time


Ya, I backed up my stock rom first before I did anything crazy. Hehe


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys!!! I Need HAAAAALLLLP!!!!!?????!!!! I saw Bgill55's theme on Droid Life and decided to flash it. But me being an idiot forgot that it said that you had to be running AOKP Milestone 3 in order for it to work. I was this morning, but decided to give RootzBoat Horny Hippo V.8 a shot. Not im stuck on the boot animation. I power down and hold volume down and power together and it says its in ODIN mode, which is an Android with START over it pointing at the power button. How can I get into recovery??


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Hey guys!!! I Need HAAAAALLLLP!!!!!?????!!!! I saw Bgill55's theme on Droid Life and decided to flash it. But me being an idiot forgot that it said that you had to be running AOKP Milestone 3 in order for it to work. I was this morning, but decided to give RootzBoat Horny Hippo V.8 a shot. Not im stuck on the boot animation. I power down and hold volume down and power together and it says its in ODIN mode, which is an Android with START over it pointing at the power button. How can I get into recovery??


Turn off. Hold all 3 buttons. That puts it in bootloader/fastboot mode. Then use volume buttons to change selector to recovery, then power button to select


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Turn off. Hold all 3 buttons. That puts it in bootloader/fastboot mode. Then use volume buttons to change selector to recovery, then power button to select


Thanks dude! I never had to go into recovery manually before. I was pooping bricks!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Treken (Jul 2, 2011)

Was in build sequence and ran into this: http://pastebin.com/g1PAccwC


----------



## dranyam (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh shizz I think I killed my phone please help.... I noticed it was booting really slowly.... I thought it was stuck at the google screen then all of a sudden it just went black and wouldn't turn on or off without a battery pull. So I pulled the battery put it back in and attempted to manually get to the recovery.. obviously something went wrong because its now stuck at the recovery/bootloader screen and it says odin mode in small red letters, and DOWNLOADING DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET.... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dranyam said:


> Oh shizz I think I killed my phone please help.... I noticed it was booting really slowly.... I thought it was stuck at the google screen then all of a sudden it just went black and wouldn't turn on or off without a battery pull. So I pulled the battery put it back in and attempted to manually get to the recovery.. obviously something went wrong because its now stuck at the recovery/bootloader screen and it says odin mode in small red letters, and DOWNLOADING DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET.... Any and all help would be greatly appreciated..


You are booting into download mode. Thats a different button combination. Boot into bootloader mode, then select recovery


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a fix for the Google Wallet secure element error? Sorry if this has been posted many times already..I've been searching everywhere and everyone says the only way is to get a new device. D:


----------



## SkeletorsUncle (Dec 19, 2011)

I could use some help if possible. I was running AOKP build 23, and last night my phone just started going into a bootloop. I went into recovery and wiped data/flashed the ROM again. It booted up but then within about 5 minutes when I plugged my phone up to USB it went back into a bootloop. I tried recovery again, but it won't get past the boot screen. I then tried to do a restore but when I get to restoring data it says something along the lines of "error restoring /data" and quits. This happens with any backup I try to restore. So I am in fastboot trying to somehow flash a ROM onto my phone from my PC, but when I try it says "error: update package has no android-info.txt or android-product.txt" Any help? Also, I tried to download the stock Odin ROM thing from this forum but the link is dead. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SkeletorsUncle said:


> I could use some help if possible. I was running AOKP build 23, and last night my phone just started going into a bootloop. I went into recovery and wiped data/flashed the ROM again. It booted up but then within about 5 minutes when I plugged my phone up to USB it went back into a bootloop. I tried recovery again, but it won't get past the boot screen. I then tried to do a restore but when I get to restoring data it says something along the lines of "error restoring /data" and quits. This happens with any backup I try to restore. So I am in fastboot trying to somehow flash a ROM onto my phone from my PC, but when I try it says "error: update package has no android-info.txt or android-product.txt" Any help? Also, I tried to download the stock Odin ROM thing from this forum but the link is dead. Thanks for any replies!


Follow the sticky thread for going back to factory state. Link is in my signature.

Also, you dont flash a rom zip in fast boot. You flash img's


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

So my brother flashed a rom without verifying the md5 with no backup! lol How would I go about converting the zip into a img file to flash in recovery via adb? Would it just be bet to flash the stock recovery than re flash to whatever?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

d3th metal said:


> So my brother flashed a rom without verifying the md5 with no backup! lol How would I go about converting the zip into a img file to flash in recovery via adb? Would it just be bet to flash the stock recovery than re flash to whatever?


did you try a factory reset? or just adb push another rom to your mem card and flash it with cwm recovery.

or, just put it in fastboot mode and flash the factory images


----------



## soccerdude21490 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think the 4.0.4. radios may have flashed weird? my phone doesn't seem to connect to the network unless Wifi is on... if I turn wifi off the bars stay gray and never turn blue.

Also Google Voice says it's not supported on my carrier? Could those two be related?

Should I just reflash the radios?


----------



## tmurj33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im having an issue of text not sending (I have to reboot not going into airplane mode or force stoping the phone app and letting it restart will fix it) also having and issue of being in the middle of a call and audio just dropping out and having to end the call restart the phone before it will call again.

I just got the phone so i dont know of any issues like this yet. Also im not rooted or anything like that (yet) let me know if the newer releases fix this issue


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

tmurj33 said:


> Im having an issue of text not sending (I have to reboot not going into airplane mode or force stoping the phone app and letting it restart will fix it) also having and issue of being in the middle of a call and audio just dropping out and having to end the call restart the phone before it will call again.
> 
> I just got the phone so i dont know of any issues like this yet. Also im not rooted or anything like that (yet) let me know if the newer releases fix this issue


What version are you on? Have you tried factory reset?


----------



## tmurj33 (Oct 8, 2011)

razorloves said:


> What version are you on? Have you tried factory reset?


I have and im on 4.0.2


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

razorloves said:


> did you try a factory reset? or just adb push another rom to your mem card and flash it with cwm recovery.
> 
> or, just put it in fastboot mode and flash the factory images


We ended up pushing another rom with adb and it flashed perfect. Thanks man


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

tmurj33 said:


> We ended up pushing another rom with adb and it flashed perfect. Thanks man


cool. you're welcome


----------



## Dubbin1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can not for the life of me get any of the CDMA radios to take, the LTE ones are working fine. I am using the Galaxy Nexus Tool Kit to install these. If anyone can help me out I sure would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

So I have been trying to install AOKP 23, I was on Milestone 3(long story short I did a restore to a earlier version), and now when I try to install it in clockwork it is saying is erroring out when checking what the device name is. So some how my phone doesnt think its a toro anymore, any ideas?


----------



## sklobopes (Aug 26, 2011)

So is it possible to have the navigation and status bar consolidated into one like the Galaxy tab?

like this



Also are there any hide navigation mods like honeybar, but for ICS which hides and pops up with a swipe motion?

just wanna get the most out of this big screen!!

Thanks!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> So I have been trying to install AOKP 23, I was on Milestone 3(long story short I did a restore to a earlier version), and now when I try to install it in clockwork it is saying is erroring out when checking what the device name is. So some how my phone doesnt think its a toro anymore, any ideas?


You have a few options here. I'll give you a couple.
You can open the build.prop file (located in /system) with a text editor like Root Explorer on your phone or Notepad++ on your PC. Change this line to ro.product.device=toro and ro.build.product=toro.
Or if you have no way to edit that file, just open the rom zip and pull the build.prop file and replace the one on your phone.
Or open the rom zip of the rom you're trying to flash. Go to the updater-script file (located in /META-INF/com/google/android) and open it in a text editor and delete the assert and getprop instruction. They are located in the first line so just delete the whole first line. It looks like this:

assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro");

Then you can flash the rom


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

razorloves said:


> You have a few options here. You can open the build.prop file (located in /system) with a text editor. You can use Root Explorer on your phone or Notepad++ on your PC. Change this line to ro.product.device=toro.
> Or if you have no way to edit that file, just open the rom zip and pull the build.prop file and replace the one on your phone.
> Or open the rom zip of the rom you're trying to flash. Go to the updater-script file (located in /META-INF/com/google/android) and open it in a text editor and delete the assert and getprop instruction. They are located in the first line so just delete the whole first line. It looks like this:
> 
> ...


A more simple solution would be to flash a different recovery or update the one that's being used.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

That issue with the Nexus not connecting to computers is it possible that it's a ROM problem? I was running AOKP 23, my Nexus wouldnt connect to my computer via USB I would have to use AirDroid to transfer all my files. Wiped and loaded Black Ice and what do you know phone is now found by my computer again. Well I saw that AOKP 24 was released and decided that I would try that out and I am not able to connect to my computer again.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

My GNex won't go into CWM. I just unlocked and rooted my phone. I flashed CWM, and tried using ROM Manager as well to flash it. It'll go into CWM the first time after flashing via ROM Manager, but after that first time it won't do it again...I just get an android laying down with a ! above him.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

I tried getting help at XDA, but posted in the wrong sub-section apparently and instead of helping, they jumped me about it..... So here I am, trying to get help again on probably an easy fix due to a bunch of egotistical ass hats. So I'm sorry for the newbie question >.<

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Pathology said:


> My GNex won't go into CWM. I just unlocked and rooted my phone. I flashed CWM, and tried using ROM Manager as well to flash it. It'll go into CWM the first time after flashing via ROM Manager, but after that first time it won't do it again...I just get an android laying down with a ! above him.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


check out the end of the first post here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-welcome-to-rootzwiki-editionstep-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Any idea on how to get that method to work? In my terminal, when I type adb shell it says error: device not found.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Any idea on how to get that method to work? In my terminal, when I type adb shell it says error: device not found.


Do you have your phone connected to PC and USB Debugging turned on?


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I did, but I figured out my problem reading through that thread.

Thanks for the help! All is well now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WeaselWeaz (Jul 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me if I'm seeing a software or hardware issue? I'm on my second full day with the GNex and I'm trying to figure out if my battery life is due to the hardware or software. Currently, I'm at 62% after 2h25m. Screen use is 61%, Cell Standby is 5%. Time without a signal is 26%. This morning, just taking my phone off the charger, it dropped 6% in under 30 minutes and went 50% without a signal. This is in an apartment that previously was fine with my Thunderbolt. Yesterday also had signal issues and battery drain, but it seems like as long as I'm not in my apartment it's not as bad. At one point I left it on my nightstand after a call for 20 minutes, and when I came back it couldn't get any signal until I moved to a different room. I use wifi in my apartment.

Overall, I'm seeing worse battery life and signal than my Thunderbolt. I haven't rooted yet so I'm on 4.0.2. I'll probably try turning off 4G, and I wanted to hold off an flashing 4.0.4 for a week in case I needed to return it.It sounds like I may need to just upgrade since that could fix my problems.


----------



## Jon197 (Oct 5, 2011)

I cannot connect my phone to my pc, i recently installed 
* Android Open Kang Project - toro - build 25*

 after having the build 23 for about a week...i never had to connect while on build 23 so idk if the problem has been there since the 1st install. i went back to a backup i had of build 23 and the problem is still there....any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jon197 said:


> I cannot connect my phone to my pc, i recently installed
> * Android Open Kang Project - toro - build 25*
> 
> after having the build 23 for about a week...i never had to connect while on build 23 so idk if the problem has been there since the 1st install. i went back to a backup i had of build 23 and the problem is still there....any ideas on what it could be?


Check to make sure one of the options in settings>storage is checked.
Try using the other if one isn't working.


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Crazy strange issue I need help with guys. I'm pretty knowledgeable about android so all of the basic fixes I have already tried. Cut to the chase tho, I haven't been able to flash a custom ROM from clockwork in about a week do to the strangest issue I've ever seen. For some odd reason my data WILL NOT fully wipe. I can format data, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, dalvik, it does not matter. I have even used the ARHD superwipe lite script...no go. I can flash the ROM fine, but it will just act like a cache wipe has occured and load the dalvik back up without EVER going into the setup wizard. Then when I check data/app there are no apps, but if I go to manage applications in setttings it shows ALL my old apps at 0.0kb and on my SD card??? Fng weird. I've tried uninstalling them all from there, but as soon as I reboot, they are back. It's like they are on an SD-ext but I don't have one. Even wiped .Android on my sdcard but NO GO. ANYONE HELP?!?! I really don't wanna factory/data reset from settings and wipe my whole sd card, but I think that may be the only solution. Thanks in advance!


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Weird


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

for some reason my haptic feedback randomly stopped working and nothing will turn it back on! it's enabled in settings, i tried 3 differnent kernels, anyone have any other suggestions for me? 
AOKP B25.
thanks in advance!


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

drhodus32 said:


> Crazy strange issue I need help with guys. I'm pretty knowledgeable about android so all of the basic fixes I have already tried. Cut to the chase tho, I haven't been able to flash a custom ROM from clockwork in about a week do to the strangest issue I've ever seen. For some odd reason my data WILL NOT fully wipe. I can format data, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, dalvik, it does not matter. I have even used the ARHD superwipe lite script...no go. I can flash the ROM fine, but it will just act like a cache wipe has occured and load the dalvik back up without EVER going into the setup wizard. Then when I check data/app there are no apps, but if I go to manage applications in setttings it shows ALL my old apps at 0.0kb and on my SD card??? Fng weird. I've tried uninstalling them all from there, but as soon as I reboot, they are back. It's like they are on an SD-ext but I don't have one. Even wiped .Android on my sdcard but NO GO. ANYONE HELP?!?! I really don't wanna factory/data reset from settings and wipe my whole sd card, but I think that may be the only solution. Thanks in advance!


I had this same issue, weird bugs would persist among ROM's and I had freeze ups. I fixed it by reflashing the stock images through fastboot, then rerooting and installing the ROM I wanted. Keep in mind this will wipe your SD card. PS I tried factory reset in settings to no avail - I think it might be something on the system partition as anytime I specifically wiped system, then nand restored, the nand restore didn't have any widgets and had the stock "chroma" wallpaper. This didnt happen if I restored without wiping system.


----------



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

WeaselWeaz said:


> Can someone tell me if I'm seeing a software or hardware issue? I'm on my second full day with the GNex and I'm trying to figure out if my battery life is due to the hardware or software. Currently, I'm at 62% after 2h25m. Screen use is 61%, Cell Standby is 5%. Time without a signal is 26%. This morning, just taking my phone off the charger, it dropped 6% in under 30 minutes and went 50% without a signal. This is in an apartment that previously was fine with my Thunderbolt. Yesterday also had signal issues and battery drain, but it seems like as long as I'm not in my apartment it's not as bad. At one point I left it on my nightstand after a call for 20 minutes, and when I came back it couldn't get any signal until I moved to a different room. I use wifi in my apartment.
> 
> Overall, I'm seeing worse battery life and signal than my Thunderbolt. I haven't rooted yet so I'm on 4.0.2. I'll probably try turning off 4G, and I wanted to hold off an flashing 4.0.4 for a week in case I needed to return it.It sounds like I may need to just upgrade since that could fix my problems.


I'm not sure what signal issues you're having, but when I was on the original radios, flipping back and forth between 4g and 3g would kill the battery quickly.


----------



## WeaselWeaz (Jul 25, 2011)

mech_egr said:


> I'm not sure what signal issues you're having, but when I was on the original radios, flipping back and forth between 4g and 3g would kill the battery quickly.


It seemed slightly better yesterday when I switched to 4.0.4, and better today with 3G-only. It seems like it still uses more battery when searching for a signal compared to my Thunderbolt and it still seems like it has more trouble getting a signal.

CPU Spy lists a total state time of 4h35m, but it has been on 6h52m. Deep sleep is 3h51m I'm wondering if something keeping the phone on but I can't identify it.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm using Boot Manager and I made a nandroid of the new rom I was using (the latest Axiom AOKP kang) while I was booted into the phone rom then I "set-up phone rom" then I installed the nandroid to sd slot #6. It installed fine and I booted into it fine. Then, when I went to look at a file in my Downloads folder everything is gone off there! I had like 15 files in that folder (roms, kernels, mods, etc.). Also, now all my rom slots are blank in Boot Manager (it still shows I'm booted into slot 6). I looked in the Boot Manager folder and there's no roms listed in any of them either. There's not even a rom #6 listed (only 1-4). Any ideas? I don't know what the hell happened and not sure what to do from here...

Edit: I figured it out. When I booted in to recovery all the files were there. Here's what the devs from BM said:

Yeah all the files are stored in the data partition of the phone where
the sd space is. I think the app didn't mount the data partition right
so by default it's showing the media folder in the data.img which would
be empty since you just installed the rom. Once you go to recovery it
will mount the right spot for the sd and you should be good then


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

Something is up with my Gnex, its trying to DL something and it wont stop, its been going FOREVER and its draining the hell out of my battery! HELP, I tried clearing cache, rebooting, battery pull, and nothing is getting it to go away.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

btucker2003 said:


> Something is up with my Gnex, its trying to DL something and it wont stop, its been going FOREVER and its draining the hell out of my battery! HELP, I tried clearing cache, rebooting, battery pull, and nothing is getting it to go away.


Open the Downloads app and delete it


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to return the Gnex to stock without a working USB port? My USB port is messed up, confirmed with weird charging connections and no PC connection. I tried Wifi Sync Manager, but it seems i can only use it to transfer photos/media/audio, and can't access it like I need to be able to. Basically, I need a program that lets me access my phone via wireless sync so that I can issue the appropriate fastboot commands that way, if it's even possible. Thanks!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryezen said:


> Does anyone know of a way to return the Gnex to stock without a working USB port? My USB port is messed up, confirmed with weird charging connections and no PC connection. I tried Wifi Sync Manager, but it seems i can only use it to transfer photos/media/audio, and can't access it like I need to be able to. Basically, I need a program that lets me access my phone via wireless sync so that I can issue the appropriate fastboot commands that way, if it's even possible. Thanks!


I don't think there's any other option. Have you tried different USB cable, different PC, different rom, factory reset?


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

Razor,

Thanks for the suggestions. Tried everything you suggested but still unable to connect to PC or any other "data capable" type of device (X-box, laptop, computer, TV's USB port,etc.). On a (positive?) note, I did get the phone to at least charge when connected to those devices, just doesn't recognize them as anything beyond a power source. What would be SUPER handy is a tool like the old Z4Root apk that was available on the Froyo DX. That way I could just get the phone loaded with all the stock files you compiled (via Wifi file manager), flash the stock ROM/radios in recovery, then use the Z4Root tool to relock the bootloader. Maybe a bootstrapper tool could even replace the bootloader/recovery with stock version that would load up on the next reboot. I wish, I wish, I wish... LOL


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryezen said:


> Does anyone know of a way to return the Gnex to stock without a working USB port? My USB port is messed up, confirmed with weird charging connections and no PC connection. I tried Wifi Sync Manager, but it seems i can only use it to transfer photos/media/audio, and can't access it like I need to be able to. Basically, I need a program that lets me access my phone via wireless sync so that I can issue the appropriate fastboot commands that way, if it's even possible. Thanks!


For starters, are you sure it's the USB port and not the cable? Try a different cable and see first.

Secondly, perhaps Bluetooth? Idk how you'd make that work, but maybe someone has figured out something. Do some Google work.

Third, try finding a flashable zip that reverts you to stock maybe? Idk if something like that exists that will relock/unroot you as well though. Also, you could try Odin...again, idk if this can take you to stock unroot/relock either. Something to search around for though.

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

Edit: false alarm


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

I am running Crossbreed v2 with all the kernel setting recommended by DT in his thread. Everything seems to he running great except when I use Google talks video chat. (Kids love to talk to daddy at work) Maybe I didn't notice it much while stock, but this phone was cooking after about a 5 minute video chat session. Is there anything I can do to limit the amount of heat this thing is getting up to?


----------



## redgryphon (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know why i can't see the folders i created in my internal storage when connected to a computer. I see them all with the file explorer on the phone.

I see the standard folders but not the ones i created. ie "backup"

I'm using Rootzboat 8.1 with Faux kernel and have tried it on Windows XP and Windows 7

Thanks


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Was trying to upgrade my ROM and ended up soft bricked. I have the picture of a phone, two dots, an exclamation point, another two dots and a computer. I've tried Odin and fastboot, but I cannot access the bootloader or download mode. I'm starting to get a little worried. Does anyone have any advise or recommendations?


----------



## leo5111 (Dec 16, 2011)

i cant copy anything to my nexus its a verizon wireless lte version it just started happening i try to copy anything to it, it says device is not responding or has been disconnected but i can delete things on it from the window in windows?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

leo5111 said:


> i cant copy anything to my nexus its a verizon wireless lte version it just started happening i try to copy anything to it, it says device is not responding or has been disconnected but i can delete things on it from the window in windows?


Try uninstalling it in Device Manager, disconnect it, reboot both it and your PC, and install the official Samsung drivers before plugging it back in.


----------



## parkermcg (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place, or a stupid question.
I'm new to rooting/romming world and don't want to void my warranty and end up with a useless phone.
Today I got a Verizon Galaxy Nexus and I've heard that it is best to unlock the bootloader as quickly as possible. When I unlock the bootloader, get root, and flash roms, do I lose my phone number (Lose ability to make calls from that phone)? and Is there a way to 'relock' my bootloader, or make it appear so, So if my phone's screen breaks I can get it replaced?

Thanks in advance


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

parkermcg said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place, or a stupid question.
> I'm new to rooting/romming world and don't want to void my warranty and end up with a useless phone.
> Today I got a Verizon Galaxy Nexus and I've heard that it is best to unlock the bootloader as quickly as possible. When I unlock the bootloader, get root, and flash roms, do I lose my phone number (Lose ability to make calls from that phone)? and Is there a way to 'relock' my bootloader, or make it appear so, So if my phone's screen breaks I can get it replaced?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Doing the unlock does a factory reset and your phone will auto activate after the first boot and will then work like normal. You can relock anytime after that if you need to as long as your USB port works.


----------



## parkermcg (Mar 12, 2012)

So you will still be able to make calls and such? And when flashing any rom do you need to wipe the data, and will calls and such work then? (Say to install Cyanogen or MIUI from rooted stock)?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

parkermcg said:


> So you will still be able to make calls and such? And when flashing any rom do you need to wipe the data, and will calls and such work then? (Say to install Cyanogen or MIUI from rooted stock)?


Yes.
Usually, yes. But depends what the instructions say for that rom.
Yes.


----------



## shane1341 (Mar 14, 2012)

problem solved


----------



## Niya (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a problem this morning. After several days running AOKP, my Galaxy Nexus (maguro) just started boot looping. I tried doing a factory reset and reflashing the zip (it happened to still be on my device), formatting /system and trying it again, and even restore from CWM, but nothing helped. (It would boot to the Google logo, run for around 15s, and then reboot) Eventually I got it working again after flashing stock bootloader, recovery, and image back to it, but I just wonder if there was something else I could have done?


----------



## kcl71 (Jul 27, 2011)

Having some difficulties with unrooting and flashing to stock. I'm running DT's Patient Zero v10 and went to upgrade to v11 with failure. Appears that I am stuck on V10 no matter what. Here's my observations and what I've tried.

1. Wiping in clockwork recovery does not wipe, boots into PZ and no loss of data.
2. Nandroid backup of my stock rooted 4.0.2 attempted, phone still boots with PZ.
3. If I try to download other roms the roms show up in Astro. When I boot to recovery the files don't show in my download folder to install dirty. When I reboot from recovery and check with file explorer the downloads are gone from folder.
4. Apps downloaded after this started and any updates I download don't stick on reboot. Show as available to update again.
5. Root/ SU seems to be good when I check titanium, clockwork and root explorer.
6. I am on clockwork touch, if I try to flash in rom manager to 5.5.0.4 recovery i still boot into touch. If I fastboot 5.5.0.4 I still boot into touch recovery.
7. Attempted to unroot back to stock with sticky right below this thread. Fastboot commands seem to respond through all phases but error message when fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip about radio version not correct. I extracted those file in tools folder and when I fastboot them individually they all appear to take, bottom of phone showing when flashing and return fastboot OK. Reboot at end of process and still boot into PZ.
8. Odin restore: same as above with fastboot, get pass message, reboots and PZ loads up.
9. Wug's Gnex toolkit: same results as first two unroot/stock attempts.

I'm really at loss with this. I mean phone boots, patient zero running fine and really only experienced a reboot when i tried to flash clockwork recovery in rom manager when i was trying to go back to 5.5.0.4 recovery. Spent hours searching for any issue like this, trying to fix and getting nowhere...wife ready to kill me, Haha. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kcl71 said:


> Having some difficulties with unrooting and flashing to stock. I'm running DT's Patient Zero v10 and went to upgrade to v11 with failure. Appears that I am stuck on V10 no matter what. Here's my observations and what I've tried.
> 
> 1. Wiping in clockwork recovery does not wipe, boots into PZ and no loss of data.
> 2. Nandroid backup of my stock rooted 4.0.2 attempted, phone still boots with PZ.
> ...


That's really weird. Which Odin files have you tried? Give Pentafive's a go if you haven't tried them yet.


----------



## kcl71 (Jul 27, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> That's really weird. Which Odin files have you tried? Give Pentafive's a go if you haven't tried them yet.


Thanks Hazard for reply. No I originally used files from the other site. Just downloaded the one posted ast end of Pentafive's link here at Rootz and gave it a whirl again...same result. Get pass in odin and phone reboots into Patient Zero. Really crazy is phone acts like it is in some kind of memory loop that when I reboot the download link for PZ v11 starts downloading and is in status bar at like 45% complete. I've killed that every reboot in download manager app and it starts at reboot everytime. Could it be that I'm partitioned in soime way? Or are there permissions I can check to see why I'm never overwriting the data and system on wipe in clockwork or through any of the unroot processes I've tried? In Pentafives thread page 2 there is another member saying he kind of seeing same result as me and asking for a PIT file for Odin. Will have to google that and see what that file does amd if available.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

A couple of things.

1) There is no PIT file for the Nexus. I figured this out when I had permanently soft bricked my first Nexus. (didn't think this was even possible, but it was just my luck that I figured out a way)
2) Try getting a logcat from when you boot. This might give some hints.
3) What happens if you let the v11 download completely? Check the md5 and see if it's the full ROM.
4) This looks like it's going to be a lot of back and forth troubleshooting, you may want to give this it's own thread here in the General section or even the "Panic Room" if we can't figure this out.


----------



## btucker2003 (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a workaround to "air watch"? Company put this on the phone, and its supposed to alert if someone roots, etc.?!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well if it's the company's phone, should you really be rooting it?


----------



## kcl71 (Jul 27, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> 1) There is no PIT file for the Nexus. I figured this out when I had permanently soft bricked my first Nexus. (didn't think this was even possible, but it was just my luck that I figured out a way)
> 2) Try getting a logcat from when you boot. This might give some hints.
> ...


Thanks. I will move my issue over to the panic room. I should start browsing outside the forums I'm watching all the time, never knew ther was a special place just for me.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a somewhat similar issue that my Nexus would not mount data in recovery so it would not wipe completely. Searching around the issue is not unique but no one seems to know why it happens. Simple fix is to boot to Fastboot and
fastboot erase system
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase cache
fastboot update update.zip (for installing the rom)

Backup your data if you can as it did wipe my storage(psuedo sdcard), really odd I could backup everything except my download folder and one other but my phone is now running/flashing/wiping normally.

I pushed/flashed a stock 4.02 Google image over with a GNex toolkit since I couldn't do it via ADB as it wouldn't mount data. I rooted again, made a backup then flashed AKOP and all is good again.
Here is a link to the thread that I used a s a guide.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1550820



kcl71 said:


> Thanks. I will move my issue over to the panic room. I should start browsing outside the forums I'm watching all the time, never knew ther was a special place just for me.


----------



## Notorious478 (Aug 9, 2011)

**EDIT: Disregard, it suddenly worked...when off WIFI...

I unlocked and rooted my phone (following birdman's post in this thread). When I tried to follow the steps in adb to make CWM recovery permanent I got errors. So I rebooted the phone, installed ROM manager and tried to flash CWM recovery from there but nothing happened. Any option I click in ROM manager tells me I need to install recovery, I click install and nothing happens. I clicked boot into recovery (from ROM manager) and ended up in CWM Recovery so I know it's on there. Booted up the phone and went into ROM manager again but I still get the same message to install CWM recovery and anytime I try to install it nothing happens. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure if this has been discussed. I saw there was a thread about it, and I commented in it, but have yet to see a response. My widgets dont update. I've seen it on a few different roms. The widgets I see it happening are BeWeather and Google Latitude. It seems to update just fine after a phone reboot, but shortly thereafter, it stops updating. BeWeather seems like it tries to update, but just sits there with old weather information saying "Locating" or doesnt try at all. Same with Latitude. Now, if you click on the widget to actually load the app, it works just fine! 

Any ideas?!


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Actually, it seems it might be related to the launcher. Currently I've been using Apex. If I restart Apex, the widgets seem to update just fine. hmmm....


----------



## guitarevan07 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
Just got my Nexus today. Very familiar with the custom roms scene.
Here's my issue:
Got it unlocked and rooted, wiped data, cachce and dalvid, and threw on the aokp 29.
Everything was great, BUT
my signal(4g and mobile network) was dropping out everytime I sent a text, and sometimes during phone calls. It normally comes back about 30 seconds later and sends the text. I was in an area wear I always get 4g and a good cell signal.
Anyways, thought it was an AOKP error and went to the 28 build after wiping everything. Same issue. Tried a battery pull, same issue.
Any advice? I'm CDMA btw.
Thanks!

EDIT, ALSO just tried flashing the 4.0.3 radio. still same thing :/edit again...andddd I tried 4/0.4 radios and still not luck. I really hope this isn't a hardware issue


----------



## treybarnes66 (Nov 16, 2011)

i am trying to flash a new recovery through fastboot but the only msg i get is waiting for device. any ideas. When i check for devices it recognizes my phone but I cannot flash anything in fastboot.


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm having an issue with the dialer in calls. When I call in to the VA to verify my enrollment I have to type in my file number and then hit pound. Everytime I do this on my nexus it doesn't work and tells me that I haven't entered the correct number of digits. Just did it on my Girlfriends EVO 4g and it worked perfect which tells me that the dialer on my nexus isn't sending the key presses to the actual phone system. It's been doing this for ages and I just figured it out today, any ideas for a fix?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

qwirked said:


> I'm having an issue with the dialer in calls. When I call in to the VA to verify my enrollment I have to type in my file number and then hit pound. Everytime I do this on my nexus it doesn't work and tells me that I haven't entered the correct number of digits. Just did it on my Girlfriends EVO 4g and it worked perfect which tells me that the dialer on my nexus isn't sending the key presses to the actual phone system. It's been doing this for ages and I just figured it out today, any ideas for a fix?


Please provide details, like what ROM and kernel you're using.


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Please provide details, like what ROM and kernel you're using.


I would but it's been doing this since I bought the phone, which means stock, codename, and now AOKP. Someone else mentioned changing the TTS settings to short or long, as soon as AOKP fixes that (dialpad settings in b29 just crashes) I'll give it a try. Until yesterday I had always assumed it was the VA system.


----------



## azn_android (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright so my cousin ended up stupidly wiping my phone through the phone settings so my phone is in bootloop. I tried wiping from CWM and reflashing AOKP but i still am in bootloop. can anyone guide me on what to do?


----------



## qwirked (Sep 20, 2011)

azn_android said:


> Alright so my cousin ended up stupidly wiping my phone through the phone settings so my phone is in bootloop. I tried wiping from CWM and reflashing AOKP but i still am in bootloop. can anyone guide me on what to do?


That shouldn't have looped your phone.. At any rate put the phone in fastboot and reflash it to stock via ADB. You should then be able to reroot/ROM etc.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Stuck on the boot screen in ANY rom. I put on the latest Patient Zero and after a reboot it just sits on the boot screen. I've tried restoring a Nandroid (which for some reason doesn't work either), and installed various ROMs that have worked in the past. No go, I've been sitting on my boot animation for 12 minutes now.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Stuck on the boot screen in ANY rom. I put on the latest Patient Zero and after a reboot it just sits on the boot screen. I've tried restoring a Nandroid (which for some reason doesn't work either), and installed various ROMs that have worked in the past. No go, I've been sitting on my boot animation for 12 minutes now.


Do you think you corrupted the system? If you have a rom in a zip on your sd, wipe like you normally would then in mounts and storage format /system and immediately flash the rom after.


----------



## wu_wei_lion (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got a new one. I flashed a theme over AOKP 31 after doing a nandroid backup. I decided I didn't like it so I did a complete wipe and tried to restore. My MD5 sums don't match. Not only that but I already deleted all ROM files from my internal storage so I have nothing to flash. I tried mounting storage via USB from recovery but that doesn't work either. What can I do? Do I have a $700 f***ing paperweight?


----------



## wu_wei_lion (Jan 16, 2012)

[


wu_wei_lion said:


> I've got a new one. I flashed a theme over AOKP 31 after doing a nandroid backup. I decided I didn't like it so I did a complete wipe and tried to restore. My MD5 sums don't match. Not only that but I already deleted all ROM files from my internal storage so I have nothing to flash. I tried mounting storage via USB from recovery but that doesn't work either. What can I do? Do I have a $700 f***ing paperweight?


P.S. I am panicking.


----------



## g8r92 (Apr 13, 2012)

Coming over to Gnex from Thunderbolt w/Liquid GB and need help. I'm experiencing poor signal strength and data dropping out (like many others). Before going back to Verizon, I was thinking of flashing a custom ROM/radio to see if this helps. Does anyone know if this will fix the signal problems or had any experience with this?


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

g8r92 said:


> Coming over to Gnex from Thunderbolt w/Liquid GB and need help. I'm experiencing poor signal strength and data dropping out (like many others). Before going back to Verizon, I was thinking of flashing a custom ROM/radio to see if this helps. Does anyone know if this will fix the signal problems or had any experience with this?


Flashing new radios will more then likely help. Are you living on the edge of the service area? As far as a new ROM there was an issue in ICS where the Cell signal wasn't displayed properly. It's been fixed, I would try that before returning it. There's a thread with all of the available radios and a thread with mixed radio packages. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/

Karnaj


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I really need help trying to pinpoint my battery drain culprit...this is so depressing and frustrating because my battery drain used to literally flatline overnight. I got 2 days on battery with 3 hours screen on time at one point (have screenshots even)...now I'm lucky to get a day. This happened out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago, and I haven't been able to fix it.

It's not an app, so it must be something system related. I'm getting a horrid 5%+/hr drain while idle, and truly horrible screen on time on the lowest brightness level.

I've tried flashing a LOT of different rom/kernel combos, to no avail - always the same exact results, so it can't be the rom or kernel. It's also not an app, since I've tested all these rom/kernels before installing ANY apps. I don't even know where to go from here. =/

I have 5 init scripts on the root of the phone. Do these all belong there?

init.rc
Init.tuna.rc
init.tuna.usb.rc
init.omap4pandaboard.rc
init.goldfish.rc

Also have ueventd.goldfish.rc, ueventd.rc, and ueventd.tuna.rc.

Any other tips or ideas on what I can do at this point? Will taking the phone back to completely factory and re-rooting/etc help maybe??

Also I noticed in badass battery monitor that the magnetic field sensor has been on the ENTIRE time on battery. Is this normal, and how can I turn that off??Tia! 

**** Edit/update*: problem solved. restored nandroid from completely stock 4.0.2, wiped, reinstalled rom/kernel, and back to wonderful battery flatline. Hallelujah.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

You should give Badass Battery Monitor a go. It has a section within the app called "App Sucker". It can really help you pin point wake locks, etc. Give it a try.


----------



## CMACE23 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok so I woke up this morning to a dead phone and the phone had been on the charger for 8+ hours. I then went and tried other chargers I've collected over the years and none of them would charge my phone either, plugged into my pc and nothing. I had rooted my phone using Wug's Galaxy Nexus Root Toolkit which has a flash stock rom and lock bootloader option. The problem was my phone wouldn't connect to a charger or the pc. I luckly got it to work long enough to return the phone back to stock but my question is if this was to happen again to me or anyone out there can you unroot and relock the phone without having to connect to a pc? I feel like I dodged a bullet here and before I go a root my replacement phone I just want to see if it can be returnd without a pc. Thank you


----------



## dtm1017 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, I have a bit of a situation -- looking for opinions.

I went for a run today with my GNex (running Gummy 1.0, was running great), during the run the phone shut off. I thought the kernel froze up or something so I took the battery out and put it back in and now the phone wont turn on at all. I am thinking some sweat or moisture from outside (it was sunny when I went on the run) may have gotten into the phone and, as of now, it is a paperweight.

The moisture detector is partially red, but not completely which leads me to believe that I can get it replaced OK under warranty.

I called VZW today, and the rep is sending out a replacement GNex (which is all good and dandy).

My question: any techniques to get this think to turn on enough for me to reset it to stock? I am afraid if VZW sees that it is unlocked and running a custom ROM, then they will just charge me retail for a new one. When I plug the phone into the PC, the PC will recognize that something is plugged in for a second then it gets disconnected about a second after plugging it in. This continues about 10 times, and eventually the PC just gives up trying...

I am 99% convinced that this thing is bricked. Tried 2 different batteries, and it doesn't even show life when plugged into the AC adapter.

Any suggestions, or sympathy is accepted...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Hey guys, I really need help trying to pinpoint my battery drain culprit...this is so depressing and frustrating because my battery drain used to literally flatline overnight. I got 2 days on battery with 3 hours screen on time at one point (have screenshots even)...now I'm lucky to get a day. This happened out of nowhere about 3 weeks ago, and I haven't been able to fix it.
> 
> It's not an app, so it must be something system related. I'm getting a horrid 5%+/hr drain while idle, and truly horrible screen on time on the lowest brightness level.
> 
> ...


I am having this same issue. Used to get 36+ hours on my normal usage pattern and now relegated to like ~13hrs full on idle on wifi and in deep sleep. I cannot for the life of me figure it out.
Did full wipes and reinstalls, wiped /system, restored a stock rooted 4.0.2 ROM, went STOCK factory 4.0.2 and rerooted. Issues still persist. At this point I am thinking it may be a battery (hardware) issue? Thoughts? DId I do it wrong? Thanks in adv for any help provided.

*EDIT: Going to get an extended batt from Amazon - we'll see if it's a hardware issue or not!*


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess I need help fast. I was flashing a theme like I always do. Wiped cache and dalvik and proceeded to flash the them. Then out of nowhere it turned off in the middle of flashing. I could boot into fastboot, recovery and power on my device but the thing is that it just shuts off after a minute or 2 when i boot into android and when I am in recovery trying to flash something it just cuts off and powers off then to get back into anything it takes so long. What seems to be the issue here and what do you recommend I do! Thanks

I managed to flash a rom all the way through the first time i tried to flash a rom it just cut off again. Booting up now. Im really not sure what the problem was but something had my phone shutting down!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd start by reflashing your base ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok i did that, and everything seemed to be back to normal. With one exception. When i go into recovery to back up or flash something it still cuts off and gets back to where i was earlier. I honestly think that now it may have something to do with CWM Recovery. Because this was showing while i tried to wipe and flash my base rom (attached image) So now it just shuts off entirely during flashing or wiping. Should I try to reflash CWM Recovery?

Edit: Reflashing CWM seemed to have done the trick. Not going to get too excited but at least flashing a theme worked wiping cache and dalvik so for now I should be fine.


----------



## jpyles (Apr 18, 2012)

So I'm new to all of this and find I need a little help. I hope this is the right place to get it.

I have a Galaxy Nexus I was able to unlock and root it. I was also able to flash the ViciousAOSP Nightly 04-12-12 Rom. Everything seemed to work great. I now want to update my ROM to the 04-19-12 Nightly release but when I do so I get the following error:

*Assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro" E: Error In /sdcard/aokp_toro_build-32.zip (Status )*
*Installation aborted.*

I have tried everything I can think of and even a few other roms and they all give the same error. I have restored my system from a backup (boy am I glad I did that before I started this). Does anyone have any idea of what I can do to fix this? I am not a developer so be very detailed please!

Jim


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just an update I seemed to be OK until today when i tried to go into recovery to flash a ROM update. I was hanging on the Google screen with the unlocked pad lock. After that it just shut off and now i cannot power back on or get into fast boot. I am not at home so i cant connect to my PC so if anyone has any insight on what i should do. I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> Trying to copy to the internal storage. Cannot copy item-The device has either stopped responding or has disconnected error. I can copy nothing to internal, no files at all. I was seeing where people were unable to copy larger files but I can copy nothing. No ROMS no MODS nothing


Anyone come up with a solution to this?


----------

